# ***OFFICIAL***Conor McGregor vs. Chad Mendes Thread



## Killz

*Featherweight Bout: 145 pounds*
*Main event - Five round fight for the UFC Featherweight Interim Title*















Premium Members don't forget to submit your picks for the UFC 189 Championship Pick em' ---> http://www.mmaforum.com/championship-pick-em-league/208857-ufc-189-championship-pick-em.html


----------



## MK.

Thanks for making the thread. Two very important questions will be answered with this fight and i'm glad its being done.

1. Can Conor hold his own against a wrestler?
2. How much of a midget Mendes really is.


----------



## Killz

Imagine the shitstorm if Conor out wrestles Mendes


----------



## Atilak

To give my most honest prediction. I think that Mendes will take Conor down often. Even Siver did. But I dont think he will be able to hold him there.

I also think that Mendes didnt have time to properly prepare to wrestle **** for 5rounds. So he will not shot on every oportunity so there will be a lot of standup exchanges that will go Conors way.

I see later rounds TKO (4th round Mcgregor TKO win)


----------



## Soojooko

I'm torn. I cant figure out which would amuse me more. Conor getting beat down by a midget, or Conor actually winning a belt ( sort of ).

All our predictions seem to swing between the extremes. Either Chad is gonna whop Conor or vice versa. Maybe it'll surprise us all and be a highly competitive 5 rounder with a spit decision. I certainly wouldn't complain.

Also, the picture in the OP needs to be edited to represent mini in all his minisculificence.


----------



## JWP

I just dont see chad holding him down for long. Conor is slippery and big. His reach is a huge advantage. I expect a dominant win. Like Jones v cormier except with a knockout


----------



## DonRifle

I agree with Chadly that this is a tougher match for Conor then Aldo. Conor's chances of losing go from about 3% to around 4.5%. People can slip on a wet octagon, referree's can make mistakes. Things happen, but he does have power to land that one punch KO. 

Should it go to plan, I forsee a front kick crushing Chadly's jaw, followed by a coulple of straight lefts to finish it off.


----------



## Joabbuac

Threw a little £10 bet on both Rory and Mendes winning.


----------



## jonnyg4508

So is this interim belt fight at 145lb main eventing over the 170lb real title fight?


----------



## Rauno

I sure hope Conor wins.


----------



## oldfan

Mendes wins easy. Then loses to Aldo again... . I hope this is the lowest selling ppv in history so Dana and Mcnugget get what they deserve

We will see Mcnuggets true talent shine when he has to talk his way back to another title fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I kind of want to block oldfan and DonRifle around McGregor fights. Two completely clueless guys around him.


----------



## Aiken

I think O'Gregor gets manhandled - he doesn't have the years of experience that a typical wrestler has under their belt... The Irishman trained for Aldo so when faced with Mendes will likely zig when he should zag... 

I'm sure O'Gregor he'll get to his feet a couple of times, but by the end of the third his gas tank will be empty and the fight will be over in the fourth


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I kind of want to block oldfan and DonRifle around McGregor fights. Two completely clueless guys around him.


The difference is Don is semi-joking with his posts and it's funny.

Oldfan is deadly serious.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

ReptilianSlayer said:


> The difference is Don is semi-joking with his posts and it's funny.
> 
> Oldfan is deadly serious.


Not sure about that, sometimes seems like Don is strumming himself off whilst writing that stuff..


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Think Mendes gets a clear cut win here.


----------



## DonRifle

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Oldfan is deadly serious.


Oldfan secretly is a huge fan of Conor. His reverse psychology posts are not fooling me! 




gazh said:


> Not sure about that, sometimes seems like Don is strumming himself off whilst writing that stuff..



I'm sorry if it comes off like that. My only goal really is to be one day able to match the wit and intelligence of the postings of the true forum deity: Clyde


----------



## Trix

I'm thinking of betting all my credits on McGregor.

If only for the sheer entertainment value.


----------



## SM33

I think Mendes is be the obvious favorite.


----------



## Warning

SM33 said:


> I think Mendes is be the obvious favorite.


Obviously! Some people are blind to obvious. That is why marketing works. Most people are ignorant to common sense.


----------



## JWP

Some people use to much rigid logic and not enough diverse intuition. Im happy to be wrong but Conors comment about nobody moving like him will be the determining factor


----------



## oldfan

> “The short s---, I don’t really give a s--- about that. I’ve been short my whole life. For me, it was right before the Aldo fight, and he was talking about putting balls on my head and being very unprofessional. That was something that made it personal. For me, you don’t f---ing do that. This is the fight game and it’s something where somebody can get seriously injured, and that’s what I’m looking to do when I get in there against Conor McGregor.”


:laugh:

I'll give mcnugget credit, he has opened my mind to fighters I was never a fan of before :thumb02:

WAR SHORTY


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

oldfan said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'll give mcnugget credit, he has opened my mind to fighters I was never a fan of before :thumb02:
> 
> WAR SHORTY


"I had a strange dream last night.

I woke up to the loud clap of thunder and felt a strange stirring beneath my duvet. In a lethargic confusion, I ripped them off me, straining my eyes in the dark to discern an unfamiliar silhouette in my bed. To my shock, a short, stocky man had his head pressed tightly between my legs. I couldn't make out who it was, but he was wearing the new UFC kit and I could just about make out the letters 'M-ND' on the back of the tight t-shirt.

'Get off me!' I roared, and pushed his head away, but he grabbed my thighs with a forceful grip and shoved his face right back into my sweaty, quivering gooch. As I was struggling to get this crazed limpet off me, he reached out and tugged at my testicles and flopped them purposefully on his head. 

I strained with all my might to get him off again, but he just kept pressing deeper and harder, motorboating my Hershey highway as he kept repositioning my slimy sack on his forehead each time it slid off. 

That's when I heard a calm and contented voice coming from the open window, cutting through the sound of the crashing rain: "That's my boy". A flash of lightning and there I saw him. A topless man stood there, his face lit up with what seemed to be an ass for a chin. "That's my boy" he said again, as he began rubbing his nipples. "We always get what we want, don't we."


----------



## Warning

I am going to bake a apple pie because I don't know the ingredients to humble pie. I have to make sure I am prepared if Conor wins.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

DonRifle said:


> I'm sorry if it comes off like that. My only goal really is to be one day able to match the wit and intelligence of the postings of the true forum deity: Clyde


Really? Cause it seems like gazh was calling you a wanker and not me.


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I kind of want to block oldfan and DonRifle around McGregor fights. Two completely clueless guys around him.


He is right though.... Mendes will batter Conor.


----------



## hadoq

much more interesting and intriguing fight, in my opinion

chad looks stronger mentally, and there's the wrestling question going on as well

Either an all out war, either a quick domination from one part or the other.

this won't be a boring fight

I have no clue who'll win, but man am I pumped for this fight, moreso than the aldo one, to be honest.


----------



## Killz

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Really? Cause it seems like gazh was calling you a wanker and not me.


He'd be right... on both counts :thumb02:


----------



## Iuanes

This is still a great fight. If the UFC had put the same hype train behind it people would be ALMOST as excited.

I do think Connor has been guarded from wrestlers by the UFC, but I don't think that means Mendes is gonna lie on him for 5 rounds. Connor has a great range advantage and good movement. If he keeps it outside he's winning.


----------



## DonRifle

Killz said:


> He'd be right... on both counts :thumb02:


I only get to see Clydes quotes like above since he's been on ignore the last couple of months.

If Gaz wants to strum off to me, I can't stop him. This is 2015 after all. 

And as for Killz, well ***** Malanga's gonna be paying him a visit!


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

McGregor's human movement is too slick for Mendes


----------



## Soojooko

http://utv.ie/Entertainment/2015/07/02/OConnor-to-sing-McGregor-into-ring-at-UFC-189-40278

Sinead O'Connors gonna sing his walkout. Awesome. I love that girls voice.


----------



## Killz

Soojooko said:


> http://utv.ie/Entertainment/2015/07/02/OConnor-to-sing-McGregor-into-ring-at-UFC-189-40278
> 
> Sinead O'Connors gonna sing his walkout. Awesome. I love that girls voice.


My favourite entrance ever was when he had that then shipping up to Boston. Best entrance in UFC history for me that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> He is right though.... Mendes will batter Conor.


EASILY could happen.

"Mendes will batter Mcnugget" is the difference though.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> "Mendes will batter Mcnugget"


spot on prediction kid.:thumb02:


----------



## Joabbuac

Just stuck another tenner on Mendes, Rory, Means, Pickett,Nelson,Stephens 3 grand if i win...


----------



## dudeabides

Killz said:


> My favourite entrance ever was when he had that then shipping up to Boston. Best entrance in UFC history for me that.


I dug that one too, and even when Forrest used to use it and glad the Dropkick murphy's played it the one time I saw them.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

DonRifle said:


> I only get to see Clydes quotes like above since he's been on ignore the last couple of months.
> 
> If Gaz wants to strum off to me, I can't stop him. This is 2015 after all.
> 
> And as for Killz, well ***** Malanga's gonna be paying him a visit!


Na it's ok mate, when it comes to Conor threads you're doing a grand job yourself :thumbsup:


----------



## DonRifle

gazh said:


> Na it's ok mate, when it comes to Conor threads you're doing a grand job yourself :thumbsup:


Would have thought you'd have developed a sense of humour living in Ireland. I'll make sure to slow things down for you in the future.


----------



## Warning

Ireland known for it's great comedians. Not their religious crazy fanatics.


----------



## DonRifle

Warning said:


> Ireland known for it's great comedians. Not their religious crazy fanatics.


Hey Warning! What happen Warning?! Go to Jesus ok?!! Go to Jesus!


----------



## UKMMAGURU

DonRifle said:


> Would have thought you'd have developed a sense of humour living in Ireland. I'll make sure to slow things down for you in the future.


I live in East Cork mate, with the exception of London it probably has the most dour residents I've lived amongst, keep telling yourself about how great the Irish craic is though marra, it'll keep you going after Conor gets beat!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Soojooko

gazh said:


> I live in East Cork mate, with the exception of London it probably has the most dour residents I've lived amongst


----------



## DonRifle

gazh said:


> I live in East Cork mate, with the exception of London it probably has the most dour residents I've lived amongst, keep telling yourself about how great the Irish craic is though marra, it'll keep you going after Conor gets beat!
> 
> :thumbsup:


Well you must have committed some heinous sins in your life to be exiled down there!


----------



## Joabbuac

DonRifle said:


> Hey Warning! What happen Warning?! Go to Jesus ok?!! Go to Jesus!


No for gay jesus


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Night night Mendes


----------



## Joabbuac

Night night McGregor










Opps... wrong one.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

^Lmfao never seen that before.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Joabbuac said:


> Night night McGregor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opps... wrong one.


That first gif is amazing. Who's that against?


----------



## SexyHobo

ReptilianSlayer said:


> That first gif is amazing. Who's that against?


Javier Vazquez


----------



## DonRifle

http://tmi.kotaku.com/how-the-biggest-fight-in-ufc-history-fell-apart-1715498065

Pretty decent read


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> http://tmi.kotaku.com/how-the-biggest-fight-in-ufc-history-fell-apart-1715498065
> 
> Pretty decent read


yes it was. and it made me wonder why didn't they just postpone the fight? 189 has a championship fight. A better fight. I would have saved Mcnugget for Aldo. It seems a shame to waste all that build up on him just to get his ass kicked by Mendes.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

McGregor was offered to postpone the fight and turned it down. A lot of that I imagine is because of a lot of people from Ireland attending. I couldn't imagine Ricky Hatton turning down a replacement fight in Las Vegas at a weeks notice either due to the people he felt responsible for coming from Manchester.

If the UFC are protecting Conor McGregor so much, how come he's fighting the #1 ranked guy in the division, who gave Jose Aldo the fight of his life last time out, who is also a wrestler......at 2 week's notice?


----------



## Warning

DonRifle said:


> http://tmi.kotaku.com/how-the-biggest-fight-in-ufc-history-fell-apart-1715498065
> 
> Pretty decent read


It was horrible. It was like a school paper that had a minimum word quota. Nothing but weak opinion and redundant filler.

I will stick to mma forum for fan opinions and thoughts.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> McGregor was offered to postpone the fight and turned it down. A lot of that I imagine is because of a lot of people from Ireland attending. I couldn't imagine Ricky Hatton turning down a replacement fight in Las Vegas at a weeks notice either due to the people he felt responsible for coming from Manchester.
> 
> *If the UFC are protecting Conor McGregor so much, how come he's fighting the #1 ranked guy in the division, who gave Jose Aldo the fight of his life last time out, who is also a wrestler......at 2 week's notice?*


I don't think they are protecting him. I'm saying that I would have protected all of that promotion by postponing the fight. It's hard for me to believe they left a decision that big up to Mcwhatsisname.


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> I don't think they are protecting him. I'm saying that I would have protected all of that promotion by postponing the fight. It's hard for me to believe they left a decision that big up to Mcwhatsisname.


They must think he beats Mendes and are putting all their chips on that. Otherwise he would be fighting Frankie


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I've always thought Frankie is the easier fight for Conor and really can't think of a worse possible opponent than Mendes for him. 

I wasn't saying you were saying that oldfan just was saying it in general. Everyone says the UFC is protecting Conor but to be fair they might well have tried to and Conor turned it down. He likes to act like he's not a fighter and he's just a martial artist turned businessman but there's still the dude begging for a Cage Warriors title shot in there that doesn't want to let anyone down. 

The problem I have is if Chad Mendes wins. Alright, Conor gets the shot over Frankie and he hasn't beaten the same calibre of guys on the street. Bit unfair but I said in the other thread there's plenty to justify it. But if Mendes wins....he's now fighting Aldo? How can Frankie get THAT screwed over. Mendes JUST lost to Aldo. That's why Frankie should really be getting the shot. Forget how exciting Mendes is or how he did against Jose, there is no way Frankie Edgar shouldn't be fighting for the title within his next two fights.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I've always thought Frankie is the easier fight for Conor and really can't think of a worse possible opponent than Mendes for him.
> 
> I wasn't saying you were saying that oldfan just was saying it in general. Everyone says the UFC is protecting Conor but to be fair they might well have tried to and Conor turned it down. He likes to act like he's not a fighter and he's just a martial artist turned businessman but there's still the dude begging for a Cage Warriors title shot in there that doesn't want to let anyone down.
> 
> The problem I have is if Chad Mendes wins. Alright, Conor gets the shot over Frankie and he hasn't beaten the same calibre of guys on the street. Bit unfair but I said in the other thread there's plenty to justify it. But if Mendes wins....he's now fighting Aldo? How can Frankie get THAT screwed over. Mendes JUST lost to Aldo. That's why Frankie should really be getting the shot. Forget how exciting Mendes is or how he did against Jose, there is no way Frankie Edgar shouldn't be fighting for the title within his next two fights.


I think once the UFC could see the dollar signs they definately "protected" him by giving him favourable stylistic fights, that said once you reach the top guys in the divisions theres little the UFC can do but let the chips fall as they may.

As for Aldo-Mendes part 3, sure it doesnt sound great now but if Mendes was to knock McGregor stiff i think it'd gauge enough reaction to make the fight interesting.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

gazh said:


> I think once the UFC could see the dollar signs they definately "protected" him by giving him favourable stylistic fights, that said once you reach the top guys in the divisions theres little the UFC can do but let the chips fall as they may.
> 
> As for Aldo-Mendes part 3, sure it doesnt sound great now but if Mendes was to knock McGregor stiff i think it'd gauge enough reaction to make the fight interesting.


Well who else should Conor have had to fight? Nik Lentz? People wouldn't find that any more impressive than Siver. People would be complaining if they gave him KZ and Swanson too. Hell people say they are protecting him by giving him Mendes over Frankie.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well who else should Conor have had to fight? Nik Lentz? People wouldn't find that any more impressive than Siver. People would be complaining if they gave him KZ and Swanson too. Hell people say they are protecting him by giving him Mendes over Frankie.


Nik Lentz would have been seen as a bigger risk than Siver so, yeah, in fans eyes Lentz would have been better than Siver though not ideal either.

Look, Conor's best win is Poirier, I think most would agree with that - at that point the UFC were fully sold on putting him in with Aldo but had to put him in one more fight (rather than give McGregor another long lay off) so they put him in with a guy who is a step behind Poirier and who would not really pose a new challenge to McGregors skill set. Even the most blind Conor fan should be able to acknowledge that he has been somewhat protected up until this point.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

gazh said:


> Nik Lentz would have been seen as a bigger risk than Siver so, yeah, in fans eyes Lentz would have been better than Siver though not ideal either.
> 
> Look, Conor's best win is Poirier, I think most would agree with that - at that point the UFC were fully sold on putting him in with Aldo but had to put him in one more fight (rather than give McGregor another long lay off) so they put him in with a guy who is a step behind Poirier and who would not really pose a new challenge to McGregors skill set. Even the most blind Conor fan should be able to acknowledge that he has been somewhat protected up until this point.


People would complain no matter who Conor fought on his way up.

What made no sense to me was not waiting for Lamas and Bermudez before picking Conor's opponent.


----------



## Killz

When Conor beats down mendes what we all gonna argue about then?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

The legitimacy of Mendes' hype.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Mendes is legit and so is Conor.. I'd still like to see how he does against a wrestler though, plenty of legit fighters have wrestling as their kryptonite.


----------



## SM33

They're all legit, but Aldo is the boss.

Carry on with all this about Aldo being the least popular Champion, low numbers, pulls out of fights too often... none of it really popped up until this fight, where he's fighting someone who thrives off trash talk and needs ammo.

Dana will feed the drama but he knows Aldo is #1, he's got Aldo as #1 on the UFC website, that is not changing anytime soon. PPV numbers do not = skill level, most fighters asked have said Aldo is top, viewer ratings don't always agree.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

People would constantly mention buy rates as a way to diminish the lower weight classes.

Really it was just a case that there wasn't really a guy down in those classes finishing fights to get it hyped up. Every weight class above LW had a fighter who "crossed the line" before.

Brock Lesnar (Expendables or whatever, most people still dont know Randy Couture), Chuck Liddell, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva and GSP all crossed over. Lightweight and below didn't really have that so they've got an unfair wrap at times.


----------



## JWP

Mendes hasnt finished anyone with even close to Conors striking. He wont get near him to hit him. And he wont stay out of danger for 5 rounds. Guna be a long week waiting for this


----------



## UKMMAGURU

JWP said:


> Mendes hasnt finished anyone with even close to Conors striking. He wont get near him to hit him. And he wont stay out of danger for 5 rounds. Guna be a long week waiting for this


I'm not convinced. I agree Conor is the better, more technical striker and should have the advantage but Mendes looked much improved in his last two fights, improved enough that Conor should not be too reckless about landing his own punches freely. Poirier knocked one of his teeth out, Mendes usually throws with big power, he'd be wise to keep Mendes at arms length and use footwork.


----------



## Soojooko

JWP said:


> Mendes hasnt finished anyone with even close to Conors striking. He wont get near him to hit him. And he wont stay out of danger for 5 rounds. Guna be a long week waiting for this


This got me thinking. So much talk about Conor - a striker - getting hand picked strikers and no decent ground fighters. "Protected!" has been the cry. And yet, after losing the Aldo the first time, the UFC gave Mendez nothing but inferior ground fighters before giving him the second shot. The only time Mendez has had to face a decent striker recently is his two fights with Aldo, which he lost convincingly.

So much focus on Conor not facing wrestlers has blinded me to the fact that Mendez has done f*uck all against good strikers since joining the UFC. A realisation that has me looking a bit differently at the matchup.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Soojooko said:


> This got me thinking. So much talk about Conor - a striker - getting hand picked strikers and no decent ground fighters. "Protected!" has been the cry. And yet, after losing the Aldo the first time, the UFC gave Mendez nothing but inferior ground fighters before giving him the second shot. The only time Mendez has had to face a decent striker recently is his two fights with Aldo, which he lost convincingly.
> 
> So much focus on Conor not facing wrestlers has blinded me to the fact that *Mendez has done f*uck all against good strikers since joining the UFC.* A realisation that has me looking a bit differently at the matchup.


He stopped Lamas. If you don't think Lamas is a good striker I'd be interested to see who you'd rank over him at 145.


----------



## Soojooko

gazh said:


> He stopped Lamas. If you don't think Lamas is a good striker I'd be interested to see who you'd rank over him at 145.


Hes not bad. Still from a wrestling pedigree. I consider Conors striking far more impressive.

Still, that's the only example. My point still stands. Look at who he had to fight to get his second shot. If we're gonna throw terms like "cherry picking" around, why would that not apply to Mendez?


----------



## Joabbuac

Yep, Lamas. Also Cub Swanson in the WEC, a better striker than anyone Conor has ever fought... not that there was all that much stand up going on in that fight. 

and i would also say giving Aldo more trouble standing than anyone ever has is enough to qualify as "f*uck all"


----------



## DonRifle

Joabbuac said:


> Yep, Lamas. Also Cub Swanson in the WEC, a better striker than anyone Conor has ever fought... "


Max Holloway would disagree with you!


----------



## Joabbuac

DonRifle said:


> Max Holloway would disagree with you!


Probably... he would be wrong. Kid's improved since he lost to Conor though.


----------



## Soojooko

Joabbuac said:


> Yep, Lamas. Also Cub Swanson in the WEC, a better striker than anyone Conor has ever fought... not that there was all that much stand up going on in that fight.
> 
> and i would also say giving Aldo more trouble standing than anyone ever has is enough to qualify as "f*uck all"


I said, since joining the UFC.

I thought Edgar did a slightly better job against Aldo to be honest.

Funny how people getting hung up on the odd wording here and there. Still doesn't change the fact that Mendez faced highly favorable competition before getting his second shot. Can you or anybody really deny this?


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Whilst I understand the point you're trying to make Soojooko this is an argument that is a little more one-way, you're kind of comparing apples to oranges.

Matt Hughes, Brock Lesnar and an endless list of Wrestlers have had success in MMA despite not knowing anymore than the fundamentals of striking. If you really want to expose Mendes' striking you'd have to look for somebody with exceptional counter wrestling (Aldo) and then after that, good striking (Aldo). There's not a whole lot of them around, decent wrestlers on the other hand are plentiful.


----------



## Joabbuac

Soojooko said:


> I said, since joining the UFC.
> 
> I thought Edgar did a slightly better job against Aldo to be honest.
> 
> Funny how people getting hung up on the odd wording here and there. Still doesn't change the fact that Mendez faced highly favorable competition before getting his second shot. Can you or anybody really deny this?



I saw what you wrote... You can't hold me to your arbitrary limitations, Bitch. 

It's impossible to not have Mendes fight favorable competition, sounds like i am just hyping him up... but really, style wise, outside of Aldo what is an unfavorable match up for Mendes?


----------



## Soojooko

gazh said:


> Whilst I understand the point you're trying to make Soojooko this is an argument that is a little more one-way, you're kind of comparing apples to oranges.
> 
> Matt Hughes, Brock Lesnar and an endless list of Wrestlers have had success in MMA despite not knowing anymore than the fundamentals of striking. If you really want to expose Mendes' striking you'd have to look for somebody with exceptional counter wrestling (Aldo) and then after that, good striking (Aldo). There's not a whole lot of them around, decent wrestlers on the other hand are plentiful.


I just saying that my own perceptions have changed. Whereas before, in my mind I always considered Conor having "not faced a wrestler like Mendez, therefore etc". However, it occurred to me today that actually, Mendez has not really proved himself effective against top strikers. At least, not as much as I thought he had. When reviewing those fights between the 2 Aldo fights, I was surprised how damn favorable they are for Mendez.

Whether Conor is a top striker is another debate. I think he is.




Joabbuac said:


> It's impossible to not have Mendes fight favorable competition, sounds like i am just hyping him up... but really, style wise, outside of Aldo what is an unfavorable match up for Mendes?


Thats exactly my point. There is nobody, therefore its not like Mendez has proved himself as effective as I thought he had against high level strikers.


----------



## Joabbuac

But wrestlers don't have to have effective striking against top strikers... But a top striker will have to have effective defensive wrestling to beat a wrestler. 

and i think Mendes has proven more than anyone else in the division. Is Conor McGregor all that proven against top strikers going by this scale?


----------



## Soojooko

Joabbuac said:


> But wrestlers don't have to have effective striking against top strikers... But a top striker will have to have effective defensive wrestling to beat a wrestler.
> 
> and i think Mendes has proven more than anyone else in the division. Is Conor McGregor all that proven against top strikers going by this scale?


Very true.

Like I said, its my personal perception thats changed. I didnt really give Conor much chance of beating Mendez if im honest. But looking at it, now I give him more chance. I simply couldn't find and evidence of Mendez being effective against a striker like Conor. So there are some unknowns there on Mendez part as there are with Conor. Only serves to make the fight tastier. Maybe all this from me is my way of getting myself pumped up for a fight that I fear will flop.


----------



## oldfan

I admit that I never paid much attention to Chad before he stepped up to fight mcmuffin. Now I want to be a big fan but... I've been watching his fights and ....I am not imbreast by his performances.. There is nothing. Not one single thing that he does as well as Frankie. He's not as fast, not as technical, not as versatile, not as tough.

In his 2nd fight with Aldo if not for the eye pokes nutkicks and headbutts he would not have survived the 1st round. Or the 2nd. or the 3rd. 

If Mendes wins then I believe 2 things are true. Mcnugget's a fraud and Frankie is going to beat Chad like he's his big brother and take his little fake belt easy.


----------



## Warning

oldfan said:


> Frankie is going to beat Chad like he's his big brother and take his little fake belt easy.


Frankie Edgar Should be on everybody's top 5 favorite fighters. Not sure how anyone can not like him, but I guess a lot in this world leaves me puzzled.


----------



## Rygu

Frankie's only downfall is he spends all the time that other fighters use to talk shit and promote themselves, to train more. Dana only cares about PPV buys and Frankie doesn't sell a lot of them unfortunately as he's the polar opposite of Conor in that way. I think he beats Chad or Conor no problem.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> I admit that I never paid much attention to Chad before he stepped up to fight mcmuffin. Now I want to be a big fan but... I've been watching his fights and ....I am not imbreast by his performances.. There is nothing. Not one single thing that he does as well as Frankie. He's not as fast, not as technical, not as versatile, not as tough.
> 
> In his 2nd fight with Aldo if not for the eye pokes nutkicks and headbutts he would not have survived the 1st round. Or the 2nd. or the 3rd.
> 
> If Mendes wins then I believe 2 things are true. Mcnugget's a fraud and Frankie is going to beat Chad like he's his big brother and take his little fake belt easy.


Here we go, the first to say Chad Mendes is unimpressive. If McGregor beats him it'll probably mean nothing and he's been ducking Frankie since the start of time.


----------



## hadoq

I've been watching the non-ufc conor fights.
now, granted it's not UFC-level competition, but his grappling skills seemed not bad at all. He got great top control, he's good at managing distance, controlling his posture etc... anyway, the max holloway fight would not be the best example of how conor grapples (I believe he was hurt in this fight, if I remember right)

I'd definitely recommend to watch them for those who haven't see them (you can find them on youtube)

the only way I could see Mendes win is if he's on top L&P style, not really sure he can hang in the striking area.

I'd love to see Conor trying to take the fight to the ground, actually


----------



## oldfan

Rygu said:


> Frankie's only downfall is he spends all the time that other fighters use to talk shit and promote themselves, to train more. Dana only cares about PPV buys and Frankie doesn't sell a lot of them unfortunately as he's the polar opposite of Conor in that way. I think he beats Chad or Conor no problem.


^this



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Here we go, the first to say Chad Mendes is unimpressive. If McGregor beats him it'll probably mean nothing and he's been ducking Frankie since the start of time.


^not this.

I'm just saying that Mcmuffin has a better chance than I previously thought.

Chad scored 3 eyepokes, 2 nutkicks and at least one damage causing headbutt against Aldo, never got penalized, and still lost every round. So, beating him proves what? That mcmuffin isn't totally useless against wrestlers. That's all.

I'm actually starting to hope ragnar bigmouth wins. It would be much more fun to see him against Frankie or Aldo than Chad.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> I'm just saying that Mcmuffin has a better chance than I previously thought.


Thats exactly my view. I had Mendez as an easy winner, but on reviewing his recent fights I realized he's not as proven as I thought.

Still, with a gun to my head, I would go Mendez.

End of the day, this is one of those wonderful fights that will provide me with months of entertainment no matter who wins.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Chad Mendes is just a born athlete to me. He's got speed and power. Due to his frame, he's not someone to work his way in with jabs but as Jose Aldo can tell you, he hits hard as hell. I think on raw power he could shoot from one side of the ring and potentially push Conor onto the cage at the other side.

Frankie Edgar on the other hand is much more technical. He uses his footwork and punches to set up his takedowns. I think his issue is that he uses these things and I think Conor will be able to use these times to hurt him. Edgar might have the best heart in the world but a round of getting smacked fairly hard in the face is always harsh to overcome.

I'd have no fear in Edgar Vs Conor of whether or not Edgar is going to win the striking. I think the entire thing would be if Edgar can counter Conor's strikes with some huge takedowns.

Mendes on the other hand I think could knock McGregor out OR control him on the ground.


----------



## kc1983

Conor has gotta be under so much ****en pressure and has a lot to lose now. He is hiding it well but if he loses his stock drops hard and fast. If he comes through and smokes Mendes with ease, he is a legit badass mother****er and 145 is in deep deep shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MagiK11

Killz said:


> Imagine the shitstorm if Conor out wrestles Mendes


I'd die laughing, just to see his haters squirm. I voted with my heart (Conor) but if I had to bet, I'd go with Mini Me. 

That said I hope Conor runs a clinic on Mendes.




Soojooko said:


> Thats exactly my view. I had Mendez as an easy winner, but on reviewing his recent fights I realized he's not as proven as I thought.
> 
> Still, with a gun to my head, I would go Mendez.
> 
> End of the day, this is one of those wonderful fights that will provide me with months of entertainment no matter who wins.


We think alike. Posted something pretty similar before even reading your comment.


----------



## Rygu

Chael is claiming Conor weighed 172 on Friday. 27lbs to cut in 8 days. Isn't that a little short on time for a cut like that when he'll probably continue to do more promoting/interviews as well as train etc?


----------



## Life B Ez

Rygu said:


> Chael is claiming Conor weighed 172 on Friday. 27lbs to cut in 8 days. Isn't that a little short on time for a cut like that when he'll probably continue to do more promoting/interviews as well as train etc?


It's Chael.


----------



## DonRifle

Rygu said:


> Chael is claiming Conor weighed 172 on Friday. 27lbs to cut in 8 days. Isn't that a little short on time for a cut like that when he'll probably continue to do more promoting/interviews as well as train etc?


Na theres no way he is 172 on Friday, more like 162, thats what he says he's at a week out and then cuts the rest. Unless he messed up this time, but hes looking pretty lean to me right now


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah I'd be REALLY surprised if Conor ever messed up a weight in. He seems to pride himself on avoiding out of competition injuries and being a professional with weight etc.


----------



## Joabbuac

kc1983 said:


> Conor has gotta be under so much ****en pressure and has a lot to lose now. He is hiding it well but if he loses his stock drops hard and fast. If he comes through and smokes Mendes with ease, he is a legit badass mother****er and 145 is in deep deep shit


Conor thrives on it though, he seems to be at his best when all the pressure is weighing down on him. It keeps him real sharp. 

But then again, Mendes is one of the most confident fighters i have seen. I love his disposition in the cage, it feels like he just knows he is gonna win and anything thrown his way just outright amuses him. 

I think he will be less bothered by Conor's antics than Aldo or anything else has been thus far.


----------



## Rauno

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah I'd be REALLY surprised if Conor ever messed up a weight in. He seems to pride himself on avoiding out of competition injuries and being a professional with weight etc.












This is a man that knows his body.


----------



## oldfan

I love the perspective on this pic. Either Chad is 4'-6" or Mcmuffin is 6'-6"


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Are you thinking that pic is real? lol


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you thinking that pic is real? lol


of course it is. As it says at the bottom it came from from a website named *"AS SHOPPED AS IT GETS"*


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Joabbuac said:


> Conor thrives on it though, he seems to be at his best when all the pressure is weighing down on him. It keeps him real sharp.
> 
> But then again, Mendes is one of the most confident fighters i have seen. I love his disposition in the cage, it feels like he just knows he is gonna win and anything thrown his way just outright amuses him.
> 
> I think he will be less bothered by Conor's antics than Aldo or anything else has been thus far.


I wouldn't say Mendes is that confident of a fighter. He virtually admits that Aldo's better than him and got bullied around during the pre-fight stuff when they last fought.

This Thursday's press conference is gonna be a good one!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oldfan said:


> of course it is. As it says at the bottom it came from from a website named *"AS SHOPPED AS IT GETS"*


Haha yeah I was thinking at first you were like "Man, the UFC are so selective with their picutres" haha.


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> I love the perspective on this pic. Either Chad is 4'-6" or Mcmuffin is 6'-6"


:laugh:

Aside from the silly names, Conors cat arsehole tattoo and the slight height exageration, are the rest of the stats legit?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Yeah tbh the funniest thing is that they actually claim Conor has never been taken down.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah tbh the funniest thing is that they actually claim Conor has never been taken down.


Yeah I think Siver took him down a couple of times


----------



## slapshot

Another high profile fight that is going to be marred by sub par conditions. I picked Mendes but I feel like McNugget has a hefty advantage.

The way I see Chad being able to beat Conor is high energy, fast paced grappling/wrestling mixing in his striking and keeping McNugget working against td's.

I dont think Chad has had the camp he would need to be as effective as he can against Conor. 

Aldo and Edgar, IMO they are the two guys I feel should be favored over McGregor. 

This is certainly a telling fight right?

I dont feel that way about it, its a last minute replacement fight and that leaves us with a lot of questions if McGregor wins.

If he takes a hard loss to chad who is stepping in short notice then id say his stock will fall a lot.

Im not a McGregor hater but I do feel his over appreciated by fans but obviously he has solid skills standing.

I like this more than an aldo fight, makes me feel like he's now going to actually earn his way there with a win. 

If he beats chad and then Frankie id say he's more than earned his chance at beating Aldo but I dont think he beats Edgar so w/e.

I think this should have been Frankie's fight not chads that part of this is wwe style garbage.


----------



## Joabbuac

ReptilianSlayer said:


> I wouldn't say Mendes is that confident of a fighter. He virtually admits that Aldo's better than him and got bullied around during the pre-fight stuff when they last fought.
> 
> This Thursday's press conference is gonna be a good one!


I am talking inside the cage, i care little for pre-fight bullshit.

But Mendes candidly admitting Aldo is better in certain area's is a sign of supremely self-assured fighter, a less confident man would be full of much more shit.


----------



## slapshot

Joabbuac said:


> I am talking inside the cage, i care little for pre-fight bullshit.
> 
> But Mendes candidly admitting Aldo is better in certain area's is a sign of supremely self-assured fighter, a less confident man would be full of much more shit.


Totally agree with you here, Chad was man enough to admit he had strengths and weaknesses, I dont feel that makes him look weak or like he doubts his own skills, he's just acknowledging he has a different skills set.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

slapshot said:


> Another high profile fight that is going to be marred by sub par conditions. I picked Mendes but I feel like McNugget has a hefty advantage.
> 
> The way I see Chad being able to beat Conor is high energy, fast paced grappling/wrestling mixing in his striking and keeping McNugget working against td's.
> 
> I dont think Chad has had the camp he would need to be as effective as he can against Conor.
> 
> Aldo and Edgar, IMO they are the two guys I feel should be favored over McGregor.
> 
> This is certainly a telling fight right?
> 
> I dont feel that way about it, its a last minute replacement fight and that leaves us with a lot of questions if McGregor wins.
> 
> If he takes a hard loss to chad who is stepping in short notice then id say his stock will fall a lot.
> 
> Im not a McGregor hater but I do feel his over appreciated by fans but obviously he has solid skills standing.
> 
> I like this more than an aldo fight, makes me feel like he's now going to actually earn his way there with a win.
> 
> If he beats chad and then Frankie id say he's more than earned his chance at beating Aldo but I dont think he beats Edgar so w/e.
> 
> I think this should have been Frankie's fight not chads that part of this is wwe style garbage.


Yeah all of this, although I'd favour Conor over Aldo before I'd favour him over Frankie or Chad.

Annd you can complain about Frankie not getting the fight but remember that he got a FW title shot in his FW debut off the back of a 1 win in 4 fights record and two straight defeats.


----------



## oordeel

this might have been posted somewhere but I didn't see it. Urijah Faber is getting in a on the trash talking stuff with McMuffin. I thought it was a funny pic:

http://www.bjpenn.com/urijah-faber-joins-in-on-the-conor-mcgregor-trash-talk/


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

oordeel said:


> this might have been posted somewhere but I didn't see it. Urijah Faber is getting in a on the trash talking stuff with McMuffin. I thought it was a funny pic:
> 
> http://www.bjpenn.com/urijah-faber-joins-in-on-the-conor-mcgregor-trash-talk/


Typical Urijah Gayber to defend Chad Bendsgays...


Yeah nah being a 4 year old doesn't work for me. I think I'll just stick to using their actual names.


----------



## oordeel

I like Connor, but I also like to call him McMuffin, i think it's funny and comes quite natural 

I hope he wins, but I do think this might be a tougher fight for him than Aldo, stylistic speaking.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I like to call him Conor McGregor, but I'm weird like that.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I still think Conor takes it. Something about his confidence...

And I would love to see the doubters proved wrong.


----------



## DonRifle

oordeel said:


> I like Connor, but I also like to call him McMuffin, i think it's funny and comes quite natural
> 
> I hope he wins, but I do think this might be a tougher fight for him than Aldo, stylistic speaking.


McMuffin has more of a smoothness to it then McNugget.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

McNugget (or McNuggets) is just funnier though.


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I like to call him Conor McGregor, but I'm weird like that.


You are weird. The boy has made himself famous with his big disrespectful mouth. He's a clown. Why shouldn't we treat him like a clown? Why would we treat him any better than he treats his fellow fighters? No reason I can think of.









Brendon schaub had an interesting point of view



> *"I think he's terrified,"* he says.
> "I think the one fight that he did not want -- it happened."
> Schaub explained the fact that Mendes the wrestler is so different a fighter than Aldo the striker means McGregor will face a completely different challenge on Saturday in Las Vegas than he had been preparing for, for months. Additionally, Mendes' power punching and wrestling skills make him the best fighter McGregor has ever faced, according to "The Hybrid."
> "Every fight Conor has had has been a great matchup for him. This is the first fight where you're like, 'Oh....' You're talking about the No. 1 ranked guy in the world, and there's a reason why Conor McGregor leapfrogged him for a title shot. Chad Mendes is a nightmare for him," he said.
> "The thing about Conor is he does get hit in fights. He does get hit. Who is the hardest hitter in the division? Chad Mendes. So, if he hits ya, it's not going to be as much fun as getting hit by Dennis Siver and Diego Brandao."
> Despite his public bravado, Schaub says that McGregor and his team likely tried to get out of UFC 189 after Aldo pulled out with injured ribs. "I don't give a fu-- what his camp says, what the media says, I promise you they put up a fight not to fight Chad Mendes. I promise you they did," he said.
> 
> "I would bet my entire life savings that his camp was like, 'nope,' and the UFC said, 'this is what we've got. You're taking this fight. Jose backed out. Conor, you have to take this fight.'
> Schaub thinks the world of McGregor, but simply believes that Mendes is a bad match up for the Dubliner. Schaub agrees with Kenny Florian that Mendes is so dangerous because he uses his takedowns to set up his big punches.
> "How is Conor going to react when he's down two rounds to nothing? All the sh-- he does, I love it, man. I'm a Conor fan. You know this. I love the guy, so this is not a knock on Conor," he began.
> "But, I don't know how he's going to react when he's getting punched in the face, he's on the bottom of half guard and things are not pretty. You're not on your feet doing...cool kicks. The crowd is going 'oh sh--. Everything we thought is happening right now. Chad is grinding him out, taking him down.' Now you're down three rounds. How are you going to respond?"
> If Schaub were a betting man, he believes that McGregor will respond by getting faked out by a takedown attempt, then knocked out by a Mendes right hand. "I bet you see Chad end this fight via TKO by a fake shot with a huge overhand right," he predicted.


----------



## DonRifle

oldfan said:


> You are weird. The boy has made himself famous with his big disrespectful mouth. He's a clown. Why shouldn't we treat him like a clown? Why would we treat him any better than he treats his fellow fighters? No reason I can think of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brendon schaub had an interesting point of view


I would like to get some of what Brendan is smoking, so I can also have strange visions of nonsense and madness


----------



## oldfan

DonRifle said:


> I would like to get some of what Brendan is smoking, so I can also have strange visions of nonsense and madness


You need some of what I'm smoking. it makes mcmuffin and mcclyde easier to take :smoke01:


----------



## Soojooko

oldfan said:


> You need some of what I'm smoking. it makes mcmuffin and mcclyde easier to take :smoke01:


I need to gets me some of that high grade opium...


----------



## Shoegazer

I like McGregor. The top-5 talent is undeniable and I'll watch every fight he's in. He's a disrespectful blowhard, but that's part of the fun. Who cares?

I just have a nagging feeling - an instinct, if you will - that Mendes is going to win this fight, by stoppage. McGregor does get hit, cleanly and often. And Mendes is a tough SOB. I think Conor shoulders a mountain of embarrassment after this. Not for his performance or getting outclassed or anything like that, but for losing to the B-level fighter after all that smack he talked.


----------



## oldfan

INTENSE STAREDOWN


----------



## UKMMAGURU

I think Schaub isn't too far away from being right here, whilst there's no guarantees in MMA this is exactly what Mendes will be looking to do. It's all about Conor's TDD, IF (big if) Conor can keep him off he can beat him up, sap his will and finish him. I just don't know if his TDD is ready though, plus with the added risk of Mendes' power it just makes this a great fight.

I do like Conor however if I was one of these big Conor fans you could do worse than prepare for this kind of outcome, because you could be seeing McGregors KO face this saturday.


----------



## Soojooko

Mendez might have a powerful overhand right, but Conor has power from all angles. A lot of focus on Conor getting hit, but its not like Mendez is unlikely to eat a few of Conors best.

This fight is full of questions. Now that the Aldo thing has died down, im more then happy with the match-up. ( not so chuffed with having an interim though. ) I just hope its not over quick. I would love some back and forth. Although the WW title fight beforehand is likely to provide me with plenty of that.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Soojooko said:


> Mendez might have a powerful overhand right, but Conor has power from all angles. A lot of focus on Conor getting hit, but its not like Mendez is unlikely to eat a few of Conors best.
> 
> This fight is full of questions. Now that the Aldo thing has died down, im more then happy with the match-up. ( not so chuffed with having an interim though. ) I just hope its not over quick. I would love some back and forth. Although the WW title fight beforehand is likely to provide me with plenty of that.


Conor is the 2-1 betting favourite, has scores of admirers, casuals are almost expecting a 1st round TKO.

This is Man Utd Vs Stoke, except Stoke have been taken over by a Sheik and signed Messi and not told anyone yet.

This is a great fight, trying to play up McGregors strengths is like preaching to the converted, been done to death, go check the multiple UFC specials.


----------



## oordeel

Mendes got beat twice by Aldo. If McMuffin can follow a similar playbook, he could get a victory as well. Considering Aldo and Mc are not fighting, this could probably clear up quite a bit about the difference, if any, between Aldo and Mc.

Then again, MMA math is a fickle thing ...


----------



## Joabbuac

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Are you thinking that pic is real? lol


Considering they are calling Conor McGregor, "Fertitta" I would imagine not many thought it was real.


----------



## hatedcellphones

I'm really hoping Conor wins just for the sake of the division. The Aldo fight was supposed to be the biggest and best thing to ever happen to the featherweight division since it was added to the UFC. If Conor wins now, he'll silence a lot of doubters and ride an even bigger hype train into the Aldo fight (whenever that happens). If he loses, Mendez will get a rematch, Jose will win again, and no one will watch it. Then the featherweights will fade right back into obscurity. 

All that said WAR MCGREGOR!


----------



## DonRifle

gazh said:


> I think Schaub isn't too far away from being right here, whilst there's no guarantees in MMA this is exactly what Mendes will be looking to do. It's all about Conor's TDD, IF (big if) Conor can keep him off he can beat him up, sap his will and finish him. I just don't know if his TDD is ready though, plus with the added risk of Mendes' power it just makes this a great fight.
> 
> I do like Conor however if I was one of these big Conor fans you could do worse than prepare for this kind of outcome, because you could be seeing McGregors KO face this saturday.


If Schaub was talking about Frankie then I might agree with you alright. I think Frankie is much more capable of keeping a guy down round after round and nullifying. I don't rate Mendez nearly as highly in terms of wrestling or footwork. He has one weapon to win this fight in my eyes which is his power, but he is limited with that now because of his reach against someone with a an 8 inch advantage. I honestly think he has a 1 in 10 or 15 chance in landing a power punch to win the fight, but thats about it.


----------



## Joabbuac

With the kind of power Mendes has... he has so many options here, Conor will obviously be focused on his TDD, and he is already pretty open to strikes... i can see the old duck for a takedown followed by a strike as they go to defend. 

Like this










Like this










Like this


----------



## UKMMAGURU

DonRifle said:


> If Schaub was talking about Frankie then I might agree with you alright. I think Frankie is much more capable of keeping a guy down round after round and nullifying. I don't rate Mendez nearly as highly in terms of wrestling or footwork. He has one weapon to win this fight in my eyes which is his power, but he is limited with that now because of his reach against someone with a an 8 inch advantage. I honestly think he has a 1 in 10 or 15 chance in landing a power punch to win the fight, but thats about it.


I sort of agree, Frankie mixes it up better than probably anybody at 145, Mendes is more of the traditional wrestler with a big punch type. The thing about Frankie is that he always seems to make a scrap out of it, even when he seemingly has a big advantage over an opponent he can end up making it into a close scrappy fight.

The difference here is Mendes' punching power, Mendes can KO McGregor with one punch, Frankie can't.

I've said it a few times but this is a great fight and I can't wait for it, If Conor wins it'll be before the end of the 2nd round, if it goes passed that I'd suggest Mendes has already imposed his will and will win. Oh and 1 in 10 or 15 chance to Mendes just shows your delusion, you're a good poster who adds alot to the forum but you're having serious delusions here.


----------



## DonRifle

gazh said:


> I sort of agree, Frankie mixes it up better than probably anybody at 145, Mendes is more of the traditional wrestler with a big punch type. The thing about Frankie is that he always seems to make a scrap out of it, even when he seemingly has a big advantage over an opponent he can end up making it into a close scrappy fight.
> 
> The difference here is Mendes' punching power, Mendes can KO McGregor with one punch, Frankie can't.
> 
> I've said it a few times but this is a great fight and I can't wait for it, If Conor wins it'll be before the end of the 2nd round, if it goes passed that I'd suggest Mendes has already imposed his will and will win. Oh and 1 in 10 or 15 chance to Mendes just shows your delusion, you're a good poster who adds alot to the forum but you're having serious delusions here.


Only delusional in your eyes my friend (and maybe a few others). Your over rating Mendes too much. Go look again at his record and tell me whats he done other then decision cub swanson and KO Lamas. He's done nothing else impressive. Conor has obliterated all of his opponents with casual ease. He hasn't been rocked, put in trouble or anything close to it in any of his fights, walked through all his opponents and knocked them out apart from Holloway and we know the reason for that. 

The physical stats alone tell the story, Chad is too small, too short reach. Theres no way in hell he can keep Conor down for 5 rounds. All he has is a punchers chance. I stand by it. 
Your allowed give me kudos when the result turns out like Ive said. I'll even mail you the pie to eat. A nice cherry one!

The only man in this division who has anything for Conor is Frankie because he's elusive (Chad is not elusive), hard to hit and relentless, and has the best wrestling in two divisions. And to be honest I still think Conor destroys him .Mendes will get taken apart with ease. When Conor starts fighting LW's who are the same size and same power, then we will be on an equal playing field. For now its a man against boy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I'm with gazh. I think Chad Mendes has the fight ending power to stop McGregor, while Frankie would be more about trying to use his hands to set up his wrestling. Conor won't give a shit about Frankie's punches. He'll drop his hands and eat them all day. One thing people don't give enough credit to is how much power you take from a punch when you see it coming. That's how Nick Diaz does it, that's how Anderson Silva did it. Weidman got Silva by doubling up on the punch and Anderson was in too much mindfuk zone to expect anything. Conor would do that with Frankie's shots I believe, and I think he'd time Frankie coming in with straight punches and even stop him.

Chad Mendes for me is another animal. He doesnt have the outside footwork of Frankie so he wants to stand on your toes. He'll try to use the Mike Tyson style of punching, keep his head low and dodge the shots and then counter with a big overhand (Tyson used the uppercut mostly but whatever). If he can put that power on Conor early, I think he'll switch to his wrestling much easier. The most important think for Conor is to bully Chad. Take the centre, push him back at all times, be the biggest fighter. If Chad is on the back foot, his takedowns become predictable and Conor has all the space in the world to take a step back and rocket back in with a counter.

Taking away with Chad's achievements is stupid to me. Aside from beating Cub and Lamas....why aside from those? Conor McGregor's never even been in the cage with someone as good as those (Jose's fault tbh, he should have done the staredown ) Clay Guida might not be the greatest ever but he wouldn't be too far down the ladder from Dustin Poirier. Plus, you have to take the second Aldo fight into account. Even though some bollocks around here was trying to act like Chad was getting his arse kicked, that fight was insane and Chad stayed right in the pocket with the current p4p champ. Chad Mendes is legit. I don't see any shame in Conor McGregor losing to Chad, but if he was to win then it would be more than valid to have him as a favourite against Edgar for me and not too far off from Aldo (legitimately, screw those sites having Conor as the favourite).


----------



## UKMMAGURU

DonRifle said:


> Only delusional in your eyes my friend (and maybe a few others). Your over rating Mendes too much. Go look again at his record and tell me whats he done other then decision cub swanson and KO Lamas. He's done nothing else impressive. Conor has obliterated all of his opponents with casual ease. He hasn't been rocked, put in trouble or anything close to it in any of his fights, walked through all his opponents and knocked them out apart from Holloway and we know the reason for that.
> 
> The physical stats alone tell the story, Chad is too small, too short reach. Theres no way in hell he can keep Conor down for 5 rounds. All he has is a punchers chance. I stand by it.
> Your allowed give me kudos when the result turns out like Ive said. I'll even mail you the pie to eat. A nice cherry one!
> 
> The only man in this division who has anything for Conor is Frankie because he's elusive (Chad is not elusive), hard to hit and relentless, and has the best wrestling in two divisions. And to be honest I still think Conor destroys him .Mendes will get taken apart with ease. When Conor starts fighting LW's who are the same size and same power, then we will be on an equal playing field. For now its a man against boy.


We'll see mate, rest assured I'm quoting the **** out of you if this all goes tits up though, signature, gifs, the lot. This isnt a boxing match, this isn't even going to be MMA, it's going to be wrestling.

:thumb02:


----------



## DonRifle

gazh said:


> We'll see mate, rest assured I'm quoting the **** out of you if this all goes tits up though, signature, gifs, the lot. This isnt a boxing match, this isn't even going to be MMA, it's going to be wrestling.
> 
> :thumb02:


You needn't worry, Ive been padding up a nice hideout and gathering nuts for a long stint of reclusion if Chad lands that punch!


----------



## No_Mercy

Chad's an emotional fighter. This plays into Conor's game. Chad charges in like what I envision then Conor is going to angle off and counter. He has a sideway stance, not the easiest to catch with a takedown or punch. If and when Conor establishes his zone/distance/timing then Chad's in for a short night. 

First 30 seconds will dictate the fight. I believe Chad will rush in to close in the distance immediately. Most of the time there is a feeling out process. I'm not sure I see that here. Mendes is legit, but he did get knocked out by Aldo by foolishly letting his guard down when he was grappling. Mendes swings wildly and takes time to recoil. I see massive combinations while there, but ultimately I think it'll be a kick to the throat/head that will rattle Chad in route to a TKO.


----------



## hatedcellphones

I see Conor using his reach and movement to pick Chad apart at his range. Conor's cocky, but he's not stupid. He's not going to just stand in the pocket and bang with someone with Mendez's power. 
Also, everyone questions his wrestling, but people always seem to forget: just because we haven't seen his ground game doesn't mean it doesn't exist.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

It's like people just forget the Nik Lentz fight ever happened with Mendes. An awful fight which highlighted just how rudimentary Mendes' ground skills actually are. Compare how Oliveira fought on the ground with Lentz and then watch the Mendes fight. This guy has NOTHING, nothing on the ground. He lies in full guard and does....NOTHING.

No guard passing skills, subs, ground and pound, feck all. If Conor was facing a GSP prototype or someone liked Edgar I'd be more worried, but he isn't - he's facing a guy who swings short hooks on the inside (somewhere Conor doesn't fight) and has a power double leg take down.

Then there's the fact that he's so small compared to McGregor and the reach advantage is comical. The size difference is going to be enormous.

Mendes is going to get hurt with body kicks and then finished with a sniping left as he tries to lunge in.


----------



## Joabbuac

ReptilianSlayer said:


> It's like people just forget the Nik Lentz fight ever happened with Mendes. An awful fight which highlighted just how rudimentary Mendes' ground skills actually are. Compare how Oliveira fought on the ground with Lentz and then watch the Mendes fight. This guy has NOTHING, nothing on the ground. He lies in full guard and does....NOTHING.
> 
> No guard passing skills, subs, ground and pound, feck all. If Conor was facing a GSP prototype or someone liked Edgar I'd be more worried, but he isn't - he's facing a guy who swings short hooks on the inside (somewhere Conor doesn't fight) and has a power double leg take down.
> 
> Then there's the fact that he's so small compared to McGregor and the reach advantage is comical. The size difference is going to be enormous.
> 
> Mendes is going to get hurt with body kicks and then finished with a sniping left as he tries to lunge in.


Mendes was half dead for that fight :laugh: Very obviously sick... Thats why people give him a pass, he deserves credit for beating a good fighter like Lentz while being that ill.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Joabbuac said:


> Mendes was half dead for that fight :laugh: Very obviously sick... Thats why people give him a pass, he deserves credit for beating a good fighter like Lentz while being that ill.


Obviously sick? It just looked like the Mendes of old. Boring shoot for the take down, lie in guard for three rounds and do nothing.

McGregor dominated Holloway on the ground with a torn ACL.


----------



## Joabbuac

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Obviously sick? It just looked like the Mendes of old. Boring shoot for the take down, lie in guard for three rounds and do nothing.
> 
> McGregor dominated Holloway on the ground with a torn ACL.


I don't think you are all that familiar with Chad Mendes.


----------



## jonnyg4508

DonRifle said:


> gazh said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see mate, rest assured I'm quoting the **** out of you if this all goes tits up though, signature, gifs, the lot. This isnt a boxing match, this isn't even going to be MMA, it's going to be wrestling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You needn't worry, Ive been padding up a nice hideout and gathering nuts for a long stint of reclusion if Chad lands that punch!
Click to expand...

What if Chad boxes him up....drops him at end of round 1. Then takes him down mUls him and finishes with a GTine in mid round 2?

Same spot? Or are we looking at something different?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

I almost never make predictions in MMA fights, even when the results look obvious, but this time I can guarantee 100% that, one way or another, *C.M.* will be the winner of this bout. :thumb02:


----------



## oldfan

Dana makes no sense to me.


----------



## jonnyg4508

"Connor McGregor looking A little indecisive in his open workout??"

Is what Nick Diaz tweeted.

What does he mean? On phone not home. Anyone see the workouts?


----------



## PheelGoodInc

jonnyg4508 said:


> "Connor McGregor looking A little indecisive in his open workout??"
> 
> Is what Nick Diaz tweeted.
> 
> What does he mean? On phone not home. Anyone see the workouts?


He's probably stoned and is at the zoo watching a lion sleeping...


----------



## jonnyg4508

PheelGoodInc said:


> jonnyg4508 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Connor McGregor looking A little indecisive in his open workout??"
> 
> Is what Nick Diaz tweeted.
> 
> What does he mean? On phone not home. Anyone see the workouts?
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably stoned and is at the zoo watching a lion sleeping...
Click to expand...

That made zero sense and wasnt helpful at all. 

But ok


----------



## Soojooko

jonnyg4508 said:


> "Connor McGregor looking A little indecisive in his open workout??"
> 
> Is what Nick Diaz tweeted.
> 
> What does he mean? On phone not home. Anyone see the workouts?


Just saw some highlights posted:-






Conor does look a little tentative, but then so did the rest. I guess they dont want to do anything even remotely risky at this stage.


----------



## Killz

He didnt look any more tentative than anyone else to me?


----------



## oordeel

He looked the same to me, maybe there is more to see on the full workout?


----------



## JWP

If by tentative you mean flawless balletic footwork yóu would be right! That spinning wheel kick or whatever it is that he does looks alot faster than it used to


----------



## Joabbuac

Tentative at an open workout :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle

Nicks just trying to get someone to injure themselves so Nate can step in at late notice and get a payday!


----------



## BrutalKO

...Conor has very good TDD much like Aldo's. Conor's striking, unorthodox footwork and range control will be the biggest factors. He will light up Chad with his jab, straights and stellar kicks that will most likely will catch Chad flush. McGregor's chin is way better than Mendes' and if Conor forces any exchanges, Chad will get rocked and dropped. Mendes will fold under Conor's relentless pressure. TKO finish for Notorious by the 3 rd. If not, a convincing UD for sure...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

DonRifle, what's your thoughts on Chael completely making up Conor's weight as per Conor?


----------



## oldfan

ClydebankBlitz said:


> DonRifle, what's your thoughts on Chael completely making up Conor's weight as per Conor?


When conor said "don't believe everything you hear"I think he meant from himself


----------



## Soojooko

These are the workouts Diaz was on about:-


----------



## Voiceless

It's a frickin' open workout for the public to enjoy, not some serious fight training. As long as their technique doesn't straight suck, I wouldn't read anything into it if they just go at a softer pace.


----------



## Soojooko

Voiceless said:


> It's a frickin' open workout for the public to enjoy, not some serious fight training. As long as their technique doesn't straight suck, I wouldn't read anything into it if they just go at a softer pace.


My thoughts exactly.

However, im willing to accept that Nick Diaz might spot some nuances that I cant.


----------



## oldfan

BREAKING NEWS!


----------



## JWP

Fighting mendes at 2 weeks notice? I dunno if Dana likes him THAT much


----------



## jonnyg4508

Watched a few clips of the presser and scrums. 

Mendes cannot talk. He and all Alpha Male fighters sound the same, dude. But he doesn't need to talk, he should shut up as the fight is already sold and not sure if there was extra money thrown at him, but PPV buys doesn't really concern him. 

Conor in the scrum comes off as a more likable guy. You can tell he changes character a bit on stage. Seemed more genuine and down to earth in the scrum. His confidence in himself will either be verified and strengthened come tomorrow, or 2nd guessed and perhaps crushed if he loses badly. 

After watching the presser I again feel it is a shame that Lawler/Rory is getting left in the dust. Neither wants to do media so perhaps it is a good thing. But no one is even talking about it.


----------



## oldfan

jonnyg4508 said:


> Watched a few clips of the presser and scrums.
> 
> Mendes cannot talk. He and all Alpha Male fighters sound the same, dude. But he doesn't need to talk, he should shut up as the fight is already sold and not sure if there was extra money thrown at him, but PPV buys doesn't really concern him.
> 
> Conor in the scrum comes off as a more likable guy. You can tell he changes character a bit on stage. Seemed more genuine and down to earth in the scrum. His confidence in himself will either be verified and strengthened come tomorrow, or 2nd guessed and perhaps crushed if he loses badly.
> 
> After watching the presser I again feel it is a shame that Lawler/Rory is getting left in the dust. Neither wants to do media so perhaps it is a good thing. * But no one is even talking about it.*


I think everyone will be talking about it Sunday. 

watching the presser reminded me exactly why mcnugget deserves no respect. I don't care if he retires undefeated he's still a bigmouth asshole.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I mean I get why they left McGregor as the main event since he is the circus attraction for this date. 

But it is sort of sad that the fight with the real belt on the line stays co main to an interim. Especially throwing in the fact that UFC 99% of the time puts the higher weight last anyway. 

We have a featherweight #1 contender fight headlining over a fight for the Welterweight Championship of the world.


----------



## FightLeagueCzar

*Chad reminded me of Johnny Depps' Willy wonka at the presser*

with his 'I can't understand what your saying' line he kept going back to. Definitely seemed way outside his comfort zone. I did a breakdown of the match-up yesterday. 
https://fightgamecentral.wordpress.com/

Rory and Robbie looked laser focused. The main card is sick.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Living in a different country with the ability to nearly beat everyone in a one for one insult contest, I've heard A LOT of "I don't understand what you are saying" in my time. When someone starts going on with that shite, you know they've lost.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

oldfan said:


> I think everyone will be talking about it Sunday.
> 
> watching the presser reminded me exactly why mcnugget deserves no respect. I don't care if he retires undefeated he's still a bigmouth asshole.


Aren't you a Chael Sonnen fan? I don't understand how you can root for Sonnen - A compulsive liar, roider, rehearsed trash talker and money laundering criminal and then hate on McGregor.


----------



## Joabbuac

Chael Sonnen is an american....


FUK YEAH! WOOOOO etc.


----------



## M.C

This should be a good fight. I was hoping for the Aldo one but... oh well, this should be fun.


----------



## FightLeagueCzar

*Joe Duffy!!*

If I'm Mendes that's all I'd say whenever Conor spoke. "You're not even the best featherweight from your own tiny country!"


----------



## DonRifle

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Aren't you a Chael Sonnen fan? I don't understand how you can root for Sonnen - A compulsive liar, roider, rehearsed trash talker and money laundering criminal and then hate on McGregor.


Its a mixture of republicanism, and wrestling!


----------



## Soojooko

Joabbuac said:


> Chael Sonnen is an american....
> 
> 
> FUK YEAH! WOOOOO etc.


:laugh:

I proper laughed... I was just saying those lines in my head as I read you post.

Got me thinking, what kind of name is fecking Chael? Sounds like a proper shite perfume. So I ask Google, "what the fook does chael mean?" ... turns out its hebrew. Translated : Who is like God?

Well, slap my face with half a salmon tail... I was surprised.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

FightLeagueCzar said:


> If I'm Mendes that's all I'd say whenever Conor spoke. "You're not even the best featherweight from your own tiny country!"


To which Conor would reply "That fight was at Lightweight, as has all of Joe Duffy's fights for the past 5 and a half years" to which you'd probably reply "Pfft whatever, I can't even understand what you're saying".


----------



## Anteries

jonnyg4508 said:


> Watched a few clips of the presser and scrums.
> 
> Mendes cannot talk. He and all Alpha Male fighters sound the same, dude. But he doesn't need to talk, he should shut up as the fight is already sold and not sure if there was extra money thrown at him, but PPV buys doesn't really concern him.
> 
> Conor in the scrum comes off as a more likable guy. You can tell he changes character a bit on stage. Seemed more genuine and down to earth in the scrum. His confidence in himself will either be verified and strengthened come tomorrow, or 2nd guessed and perhaps crushed if he loses badly.
> 
> After watching the presser I again feel it is a shame that Lawler/Rory is getting left in the dust. Neither wants to do media so perhaps it is a good thing. But no one is even talking about it.



I don't think Mendes is that bad a talker compared to many other fighters. It's almost to his credit that he can hold his own and dish out some shit, without being too good at it.

For me is rather like dancing, you want to be good but not so polished it looks like you spend hours in front of the mirror practising your moves.

As for Conor, the superstar moneymaker, I wonder what the sponsors and industry will make of him coming over like a country bumpkin, hillbilly gangster, with his leery threatening shtick saying he's get a rearranged the bones in his opponent's face, and kill his opponent. I think, he is completely losing the plot. 

I don't find him charming whatsoever. With Mohammed Ali, it was his jokes, his clowning and his poetry that made everyone laugh. A little child to an old granny could love him. But what's to like about this X-rated bragging plastic gangster twat.


If it turns out he's the greatest fighter there is ever been, I will still is bit every time I hear is named is to get the bad taste out my mouth.

I realise I'm looking at it from an older person's perspective. I remember when I was young in my early 20s and I was desperately short of confidence and I can see the appeal I might have had then for this "King of confidence", in Conor McGregor.

The thing is though, as one gets older, conference is no longer a problem, and I see these cocky dickhead's and their followers as reminding me of a rather embarrassing and painful period of my life.

Anyone who loves Conor personality now, I would like you to ponder the question whether you see yourself still loving cocky boastful idiots when you get older.

I'm glad I have matured, I'm more impressed with people who do things for others and their families and communities. People who are good role models, that hold true to the way of the warrior. And our high in the honour and respect between martial artists, teachers and students.

That said I can understand people also being attracted to his success story.

Oh my god I've just realised I've been sucked into talking about Conor McGregor by writing a long post. He really is the perfect troll.

But I would definitely prefer to hang out with Mendes any day of the week. I just like the way he carries himself


----------



## kickstar




----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

If you're as old as you're making out, you should be ashamed of saying "troll" haha.

You guys read into Conor too much. His clothes, the way he talks, every single thing about him outside of his abilities can be seen in 10 different Dubs in the pub on a Saturday night. His ridiculous fashion sense can be seen at any Dublin or traveller communion.

You Americans are just absolutely horrendous when it comes to giving each other abuse, which means when you actually get to see a guy doing it, it's like he's this all time great.

I love Conor's interviews. It's so much better than the boring as fuk "Yeah bro, just hitting the gym, pumping my guns, think I'll go hunting later" bullshit we usually see, specifically from Alpha Male. He's a cocky little prick but at least he brings a bit of life to this shit. I'd take an Amirkhani or McGregor interview over a million others just cause they are actually entertaining.


----------



## kc1983

I watched the UFC 189 pre fight press conference. 
A lot of good shit talkin back and forth. 

However...to me, unlike Conor, Mendes did not sound too convincing. He does not have the same level of confidence as Conor - you can hear it in his voice and you can see it by reading his body language. Yeah he said he is going to "punch a hole in his face" but when he says it, I don't believe it. I don't think he believes it either. 

I'm on board the McGregor train. :thumb02:


----------



## Warning

1 more day. Woot!


----------



## FightLeagueCzar

ClydebankBlitz said:


> FightLeagueCzar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm Mendes that's all I'd say whenever Conor spoke. "You're not even the best featherweight from your own tiny country!"
> 
> 
> 
> To which Conor would reply "That fight was at Lightweight, as has all of Joe Duffy's fights for the past 5 and a half years" to which you'd probably reply "Pfft whatever, I can't even understand what you're saying".
Click to expand...

I'd go with 'so you don't have a hard weight cut to blame for not lasting two minutes with guy'. I wonder what Conor would really say. Probably 'I'm a whole different animal now....'


----------



## JWP

Anyone seen the footage of conor watching aldo v mendes. He gave the fighters alot of respect and had a different tone in his voice. 

I also noticed how easy aldo stuffed mendes takedowns. The same guy who got taken down by hominick if i remember correctly.

I dont see how conor loses this


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

lol i forgot about Hominick taking down Aldo and destroying him in the 5th round. That was a big wtf moment.


----------



## Joabbuac

ReptilianSlayer said:


> lol i forgot about Hominick taking down Aldo and destroying him in the 5th round. That was a big wtf moment.


Aldo nearly tapped out due to being disgusted by that hematoma :laugh:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

FightLeagueCzar said:


> I'd go with 'so you don't have a hard weight cut to blame for not lasting two minutes with guy'. I wonder what Conor would really say. Probably 'I'm a whole different animal now....'


When Conor lost to Joe Duffy, Ronda Rousey was 1-0 as an amateur.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Damn, son


----------



## JWP

Ive never checked a thread so much in my life. Will someone please post something! 

Like what do you think Conor will open with? My bet is left high kick


----------



## TheReturn

Ufc's Facebook video of Rory Lawler weigh in 99k views, Mcgregor Mendes weigh in 1.1 million views. I don't see how people argue with it being the main event.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Lol @ McGregor and his "scuffle" with Faber.


----------



## Leed

Just finished watching the weighins, vlog episodes and countdown shows, goddamnit, I can't wait. I was contemplating watching it live, but I'm afraid that the stream might lag or just randomly cut off in the middle, and then I'll have to wait a couple of hours because it usually takes time until the upload, and that's just a big no no, so I will hopefully wake up right when it gets uploaded.


----------



## Anteries

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Damn, son


Fantastic talker.

Enormous charisma.

Huge number of fanatical fans

Excellent fighter

Ambitions of world domination





No not Conor McGregor, I'm talking about this guy.









Just being popular and having fanatical followers does not make anyone worthy of respect in my view.


----------



## TheReturn

Anteries said:


> ReptilianSlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, son
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic talker.
> 
> Enormous charisma.
> 
> Huge number of fanatical fans
> 
> Excellent fighter
> 
> Ambitions of world domination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not Conor McGregor, I'm talking about this guy.
> 
> [iurl="http://www.mmaforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7417&d=1436602914"][/iurl]
> 
> Just being popular and having fanatical followers does not make anyone worthy of respect in my view.
Click to expand...

Excellent fighter???


----------



## Anteries

TheReturn said:


> Excellent fighter???


Ask anyone from, Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Denmark, Yugoslavia, Greece, Norway and Poland. Whether he was an excellent fighter.


----------



## Leed

Anteries said:


> Ask anyone from, Netherlands, Belgium, Luxembourg, France, Denmark, Yugoslavia, Greece, Norway and Poland. Whether he was an excellent fighter.


What the hell are you even talking about and how are your posts related to the topic??

And I like how you say popularity isn't worthy of respect, yet you also write "excellent fighter"... Yeah, how can you respect and excellent fighter in MMA...


----------



## King Daisuke

Money Shot!


----------



## DonRifle

Anteries said:


> I don't think Mendes is that bad a talker compared to many other fighters. It's almost to his credit that he can hold his own and dish out some shit, without being too good at it.
> 
> For me is rather like dancing, you want to be good but not so polished it looks like you spend hours in front of the mirror practising your moves.
> 
> As for Conor, the superstar moneymaker, I wonder what the sponsors and industry will make of him coming over like a country bumpkin, hillbilly gangster, with his leery threatening shtick saying he's get a rearranged the bones in his opponent's face, and kill his opponent. I think, he is completely losing the plot.
> 
> I don't find him charming whatsoever. With Mohammed Ali, it was his jokes, his clowning and his poetry that made everyone laugh. A little child to an old granny could love him. But what's to like about this X-rated bragging plastic gangster twat.
> 
> 
> If it turns out he's the greatest fighter there is ever been, I will still is bit every time I hear is named is to get the bad taste out my mouth.
> 
> I realise I'm looking at it from an older person's perspective. I remember when I was young in my early 20s and I was desperately short of confidence and I can see the appeal I might have had then for this "King of confidence", in Conor McGregor.
> 
> The thing is though, as one gets older, conference is no longer a problem, and I see these cocky dickhead's and their followers as reminding me of a rather embarrassing and painful period of my life.
> 
> Anyone who loves Conor personality now, I would like you to ponder the question whether you see yourself still loving cocky boastful idiots when you get older.
> 
> I'm glad I have matured, I'm more impressed with people who do things for others and their families and communities. People who are good role models, that hold true to the way of the warrior. And our high in the honour and respect between martial artists, teachers and students.
> 
> That said I can understand people also being attracted to his success story.
> 
> Oh my god I've just realised I've been sucked into talking about Conor McGregor by writing a long post. He really is the perfect troll.
> 
> But I would definitely prefer to hang out with Mendes any day of the week. I just like the way he carries himself


You've got it backwards with your psychological analysis. The reason you don't like him is more likely because you were short of confidence before, other then your gaining confidence now. McGregor is not the kind of person who appeals to people who are sensitive and have struggled with confidence. Sure maybe some would aspire to have confidence like that but more likely he'd remind them of a bully or an arrogant guy they went to school with, and naturally becomes a character they don't like. They can't relate to someone with such self belief or arrogance. 

An inhibility to understand the fundamentals behind the talk and the abuse, not only for its benefit of upsetting the opponent and developing a significant edge psychologically before the fight even begins, but for the new records it sets in gate receipts, internet views etc, suggests that you might be giving yourself too much credit in terms of your maturity. If there was a roadmap for success in a career that is at best ten years, Conor's trail would be it. And if your willing to dish out the insults on an internet forum as a man who values respect and being a role model in high esteem, surely it is a bit hypocritical to heckle another who does it but makes millions of dollars from it. 
There are plenty of reasons people will dislike Mcgregor or like him, I wouldn't have said any are related to maturity. 

I mean sucrets hates the Irish so thats his excuse :laugh::thumb02:


----------



## Soojooko

Anteries said:


> I wonder what the sponsors and industry will make of him coming over like a country bumpkin, hillbilly gangster, with his leery threatening shtick saying he's get a rearranged the bones in his opponent's face, and kill his opponent.


They would be looking at the crowds and thinking "yea baby".


----------



## oldfan

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Aren't you a Chael Sonnen fan? I don't understand how you can root for Sonnen - A compulsive liar, roider, rehearsed trash talker and money laundering criminal and then hate on McGregor.


 like somebody said Chael's Amurican :thumb02:


It's been awhile since I remember seeing 20 pages of one of these threads before the fight starts.


----------



## Goat Man

DonRifle said:


> You've got it backwards with your psychological analysis. The reason you don't like him is more likely because you were short of confidence before, other then your gaining confidence now. McGregor is not the kind of person who appeals to people who are sensitive and have struggled with confidence. Sure maybe some would aspire to have confidence like that but more likely he'd remind them of a bully or an arrogant guy they went to school with, and naturally becomes a character they don't like. They can't relate to someone with such self belief or arrogance.
> 
> An inhibility to understand the fundamentals behind the talk and the abuse, not only for its benefit of upsetting the opponent and developing a significant edge psychologically before the fight even begins, but for the new records it sets in gate receipts, internet views etc, suggests that you might be giving yourself too much credit in terms of your maturity. If there was a roadmap for success in a career that is at best ten years, Conor's trail would be it. And if your willing to dish out the insults on an internet forum as a man who values respect and being a role model in high esteem, surely it is a bit hypocritical to heckle another who does it but makes millions of dollars from it.
> There are plenty of reasons people will dislike Mcgregor or like him, I wouldn't have said any are related to maturity.
> 
> I mean sucrets hates the Irish so thats his excuse :laugh::thumb02:


Agreed, with one exception. One may be mature (physically, mentally, or emotionally), but maturity has little to do with intelligence, logic, or insight. So although Anteries has aged (matured), that does not, in itself, naturally make his statements, perceptions, or understanding accurate or credible. Opinions are simply that, based on a person's individual experience and knowledge base. 

Personally, as an "older" fan, I believe Anteries is full of shite.


----------



## Goat Man

Anteries said:


> Fantastic talker.
> 
> Enormous charisma.
> 
> Huge number of fanatical fans
> 
> Excellent fighter
> 
> Ambitions of world domination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No not Conor McGregor, I'm talking about this guy.
> 
> View attachment 7417
> 
> 
> Just being popular and having fanatical followers does not make anyone worthy of respect in my view.


Utter silliness, with absolutely no relevance.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Hitler was an excellent fighter?


----------



## box

Anteries said:


> No not Conor McGregor, I'm talking about this guy.
> 
> View attachment 7417
> 
> 
> Just being popular and having fanatical followers does not make anyone worthy of respect in my view.


:fight03:

You just compared......**** it


----------



## oldfan




----------



## Anteries

DonRifle said:


> You've got it backwards with your psychological analysis. The reason you don't like him is more likely because you were short of confidence before, other then your gaining confidence now. McGregor is not the kind of person who appeals to people who are sensitive and have struggled with confidence. Sure maybe some would aspire to have confidence like that but more likely he'd remind them of a bully or an arrogant guy they went to school with, and naturally becomes a character they don't like. They can't relate to someone with such self belief or arrogance.
> 
> An inhibility to understand the fundamentals behind the talk and the abuse, not only for its benefit of upsetting the opponent and developing a significant edge psychologically before the fight even begins, but for the new records it sets in gate receipts, internet views etc, suggests that you might be giving yourself too much credit in terms of your maturity. If there was a roadmap for success in a career that is at best ten years, Conor's trail would be it. And if your willing to dish out the insults on an internet forum as a man who values respect and being a role model in high esteem, surely it is a bit hypocritical to heckle another who does it but makes millions of dollars from it.
> There are plenty of reasons people will dislike Mcgregor or like him, I wouldn't have said any are related to maturity.
> 
> I mean sucrets hates the Irish so thats his excuse :laugh::thumb02:


I enjoyed very much reading your analysis, I think you may well be right. The best I can do, is try to write what is true to me. What I write might be complete bollocks but I truly try to be real to myself.

In regards to my early lack of confidence, I'm drawing on parallels, where I absolutely loved the boxer Chris Eubank. He was completely against the grain and seem to irritate and outrage all the fighting community with his strutting and posing and his peacock dress sense. Some going off my own experience it not just pulling some theory out my arse.

I suppose I don't really understand why people go so crazy about Conor McGregor, I acknowledge that they do but I want to know what McGregor fans are actually impressed with? That is an honest question. I appreciate he's fashionable and got a good image. He is confident the reason be quick witted. And he's different and got great fighting ability.

But in terms of his actual talk, correct me if I'm wrong all I've heard is him critiquing and being rude about other fighters. And him saying that he is the best and how he's going to defeat other fighters. I don't think there's much wit or skill in being rude. If I was fighting an opponent, what skill would it be for me to say, this guy should be polishing my shoes, he is a bum and a fake fighter. And I started critiquing his previous fights, pointing out exaggerated deficiencies. Don't get me wrong that's fine but, where is the wit the humour the banter. He seems to be getting so much adulation for being rude. I mean a very young child can be disrespectful and rude. To me, being rude and disrespectful, is not a skill which is in short demand.

In terms of what he's achieved, hats off to him. So well done is in order I suppose. On a personal level I wouldn't want anything to do with him. But I do have an open mind, what am I missing in my assessment?



Goat Man said:


> Utter silliness, with absolutely no relevance.


No, brilliant, well-made point.


----------



## DonRifle

Anteries said:


> I enjoyed very much reading your analysis, I think you may well be right. The best I can do, is try to write what is true to me. What I write might be complete bollocks but I truly try to be real to myself.
> 
> In regards to my early lack of confidence, I'm drawing on parallels, where I absolutely loved the boxer Chris Eubank. He was completely against the grain and seem to irritate and outrage all the fighting community with his strutting and posing and his peacock dress sense. Some going off my own experience it not just pulling some theory out my arse.
> 
> I suppose I don't really understand why people go so crazy about Conor McGregor, I acknowledge that they do but I want to know what McGregor fans are actually impressed with? That is an honest question. I appreciate he's fashionable and got a good image. He is confident the reason be quick witted. And he's different and got great fighting ability.
> 
> But in terms of his actual talk, correct me if I'm wrong all I've heard is him critiquing and being rude about other fighters. And him saying that he is the best and how he's going to defeat other fighters. I don't think there's much wit or skill in being rude. If I was fighting an opponent, what skill would it be for me to say, this guy should be polishing my shoes, he is a bum and a fake fighter. And I started critiquing his previous fights, pointing out exaggerated deficiencies. Don't get me wrong that's fine but, where is the wit the humour the banter. He seems to be getting so much adulation for being rude. I mean a very young child can be disrespectful and rude. To me, being rude and disrespectful, is not a skill which is in short demand.
> 
> In terms of what he's achieved, hats off to him. So well done is in order I suppose. On a personal level I wouldn't want anything to do with him. But I do have an open mind, what am I missing in my assessment?


I think the gift of the gab plays a big part in his ability to do what he does in interviews, big press conferences and post fight. Not many people can talk like that, we've seen a lot of fighters try in the last few years, only really him and Chael could pull it off. Lesnar was a man with very good off the cuff talk as well. Compare him to Tito, who stumbles through most of his insults and waffles on for ages. 

Its easy to be rude and just insult someone, but you need to do it with a bit of style and flair and very quick wit, otherwise it just sounds like any other fighter saying it and doesn't have the same effect. "Wrest my balls on your forehead", "Jose went to see the gynacologist to check his ribs" is very funny while also insulting. This humour is what brings much of the media

I support him for many reasons, first and foremost because he's from my home town, second because he is an outstanding fighter and third because he entertains me greatly. A lot of his lingo is very Dublin, "ill give him a few smacks" its funny hearing that stuff on such a big stage. Most its just like the same kind of talk you'll get from most young people in dublin cranked up a few notches for the cameras


----------



## Soojooko

Anteries said:


> I suppose I don't really understand why people go so crazy about Conor McGregor, I acknowledge that they do but I want to know what McGregor fans are actually impressed with? That is an honest question.


I think it has way more to do with his fighting style then what comes out of his mouth. I was very impressed the first time I saw him fight in the UFC. Before he started all the bollocks. He offers something unique and interesting. He fights fearlessly and is *never* boring. All the right ingredients for popularity. the talking is for one thing only: to advance him up the rankings as quickly as possible. And its worked. Good on him I say. But still, it has nothing at all to do with why im a fan.

Basically, if Conor fights like he does without the talk, he would still have a lot of fans. But talk without the skills would get him nowhere.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

^I get the same as your last paragraph. "I'll slap the face off of him", "I'll take his head clean off". Mad hearing that shit in UFC haha.


----------



## MagiK11

ClydebankBlitz said:


> ^I get the same as your last paragraph. "I'll slap the face off of him", "I'll take his head clean off". Mad hearing that shit in UFC haha.


Chad's going down like Tim in your sig :fight02:


----------



## No_Mercy

First real wager in a fight since the Anderson Silva vs The Chris debacle. I've been on a sabbatical on that front. 

I believe Conor will TKO Mendes.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Anteries said:


> I enjoyed very much reading your analysis, I think you may well be right. The best I can do, is try to write what is true to me. What I write might be complete bollocks but I truly try to be real to myself.
> 
> In regards to my early lack of confidence, I'm drawing on parallels, where I absolutely loved the boxer Chris Eubank. He was completely against the grain and seem to irritate and outrage all the fighting community with his strutting and posing and his peacock dress sense. Some going off my own experience it not just pulling some theory out my arse.
> 
> I suppose I don't really understand why people go so crazy about Conor McGregor, I acknowledge that they do but I want to know what McGregor fans are actually impressed with? That is an honest question. I appreciate he's fashionable and got a good image. He is confident the reason be quick witted. And he's different and got great fighting ability.
> 
> But in terms of his actual talk, correct me if I'm wrong all I've heard is him critiquing and being rude about other fighters. And him saying that he is the best and how he's going to defeat other fighters. I don't think there's much wit or skill in being rude. If I was fighting an opponent, what skill would it be for me to say, this guy should be polishing my shoes, he is a bum and a fake fighter. And I started critiquing his previous fights, pointing out exaggerated deficiencies. Don't get me wrong that's fine but, where is the wit the humour the banter. He seems to be getting so much adulation for being rude. I mean a very young child can be disrespectful and rude. To me, being rude and disrespectful, is not a skill which is in short demand.
> 
> In terms of what he's achieved, hats off to him. So well done is in order I suppose. On a personal level I wouldn't want anything to do with him. But I do have an open mind, what am I missing in my assessment?
> 
> 
> 
> No, brilliant, well-made point.







Because of things like that. And other behind the scenes features/interviews.

I'm sold on this guys new age 'human movement' philosophy and think he's one of the most intelligent fighters in the game.

This is a guy who studies animals in the wild and picks up on their movement and fighting instincts and tries to incorporate it into his fighting style. That's innovation.

When you have other fighters like Rick Story praising McGregor on Twitter saying he's given him new inspiration to continue fighting and training, you've got a special kind of athlete - and he's not even champ yet.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Only a few more hours until I get to see Conor get his fat head smashed in by the first real competition he's faced, the minutes are rolling by slowly.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

ReptilianSlayer said:


> This is a guy who studies animals in the wild and picks up on their movement and fighting instincts and tries to incorporate it into his fighting style. *That's innovation*.


Although emulating the wildlife is brilliant, as I've said already, this is no innovation. I thought he could have learned something from Alvaro Romano, but here is the old guard Master Conor got his movements from. Undeniable resemblance.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Although emulating the wildlife is brilliant, as I've said already, this is no innovation. I thought he could have learned something from Alvaro Romano, but here is the old guard Master Conor got his movements from. Undeniable resemblance.


Lol yeah innovation. I was watching  snake style vs monkey style  when I was a 6 year old kid ... these are part cheesy movie martial arts theatrics and part plain old animal based kung fu styles, hardly innovative. Anyone wonder why you don't see Kung Fu in MMA? You'll find out tonight.


----------



## Anteries

ReptilianSlayer said:


> Because of things like that. And other behind the scenes features/interviews.
> 
> I'm sold on this guys new age 'human movement' philosophy and think he's one of the most intelligent fighters in the game.
> 
> This is a guy who studies animals in the wild and picks up on their movement and fighting instincts and tries to incorporate it into his fighting style. That's innovation.
> 
> When you have other fighters like Rick Story praising McGregor on Twitter saying he's given him new inspiration to continue fighting and training, you've got a special kind of athlete - and he's not even champ yet.



I actually quite like in this video and thought what he was saying was very interesting there is a sense that he's being real. I think maybe I just been put off him by the hipster haircut, sharp suits and sunglasses indoors stuff. I wish both fighters well, it's a buzz now the minutes ticking by.


----------



## DonRifle

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Although emulating the wildlife is brilliant, as I've said already, this is no innovation. I thought he could have learned something from Alvaro Romano, but here is the old guard Master Conor got his movements from. Undeniable resemblance.


Its an innovation for MMA! Like John Jones brings things in like that oblique kick from studying Bruce Lee.


----------



## DonRifle

Liddellianenko said:


> Only a few more hours until I get to see Conor get his fat head smashed in by the first real competition he's faced, the minutes are rolling by slowly.


5mil credits coming to me soon! Double or quits for the Aldo fight in September!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

DonRifle said:


> Its an innovation for MMA!


Who are you to say that if you don't even know who Alvaro Romano is?


----------



## Liddellianenko

DonRifle said:


> 5mil credits coming to me soon! Double or quits for the Aldo fight in September!


Whatever Mendes has been training since the age of 6 to dump guys like this on their heads, let's see if a few trips to the Dublin Zoo can counter all of that. I'll give you a chance for some of your credits on McGregor's next fight against Guida :laugh:


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Shhhh... Don is Googling.


----------



## orangekoolaid

Don't normally do this but my TV service is currently not working and I am very nervous I am going to miss tonight's fights!

Could anyone PM a link for the fights? Preferably Acestream or a similar HD quality. I have friends over and it is lining up to be a disaster of a night. I would be incredibly grateful!

Also very sorry if this is against forum rules.


----------



## DonRifle

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Who are you to say that if you don't even know who Alvaro Romano is?


My deepest apologies! :laugh: You like your technicalities!


----------



## oldfan

Liddellianenko said:


> Whatever Mendes has been training since the age of 6 to dump guys like this on their heads, let's see if a few trips to the Dublin Zoo can counter all of that. I'll give you a chance for some of your credits on McGregor's next fight against Guida :laugh:


dammmm I like it when we're on the same side.:thumb02:


this site doesn't want to load for me. did mcnugget break the internet already?


----------



## Liddellianenko

oldfan said:


> dammmm I like it when we're on the same side.:thumb02:
> 
> 
> this site doesn't want to load for me. did mcnugget break the internet already?


Yeah me too ... USA USA USA woot :hug:! Glad Mendes is the kind of guy we can both get behind. The internet will hold up, the only things McNugget are going to be breaking are his hype and his fragile ego, as he gets tossed to the canvas all night :thumb02:.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

DonRifle said:


> My deepest apologies! :laugh: You like your technicalities!


No worries. Here, I have posted about this already:

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/202633-gustafsson-injured-out-teixeira-fight-3.html#post3230793

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/202633-gustafsson-injured-out-teixeira-fight-3.html#post3231377


----------



## DonRifle

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah me too ... USA USA USA woot :hug:! Glad Mendes is the kind of guy we can both get behind. The internet will hold up, the only things McNugget are going to be breaking are his hype and his fragile ego, as he gets tossed to the canvas all night :thumb02:.


Sacramento is not that far from Vegas right? Must be pretty shitty getting booed all the time against a guy who's from another country!


----------



## Leed

I love it... I'm rooting for Conor, but it's nice that going in to the fight I have something that will cheer me up in case he loses, a small accumulator bet I put up as a long shot.


----------



## MagiK11

DonRifle said:


> Sacramento is not that far from Vegas right? Must be pretty shitty getting booed all the time against a guy who's from another country!


I know it's all about the fights but as far as promoting one's self and having a personality, Chad falls shockingly short (pun intended.) All he does is say "Woo!" and then clap his hands. 

That being said, I hope Chad gets KO'ed clean in the first. If Conor loses badly, I think i'd take a hiatus offline hahaha


----------



## box

What the hell am I listening to...


----------



## jaycalgary

Who we going to see next time? The Cranberries, U2? Probably noone because he is about to get his ass beat.


----------



## box

jaycalgary said:


> Who we going to see next time? The Cranberries, U2? Probably noone because he is about to get his ass beat.


Aaron Lewis apparently :thumb02:


----------



## anderton46

Lol this is so surreal, what is going on.


----------



## MagiK11

Chad had to follow Conor's path with a live band. :laugh:


----------



## TheAuger

DonRifle said:


> Sacramento is not that far from Vegas right? Must be pretty shitty getting booed all the time against a guy who's from another country!


About 550 miles. And you have to think that the arena was already filled full of Irish fans before he even got the call to fight.


Perfect walkout song to mellow the crowd by Mendes.


----------



## Leed

My god it's time!!!


----------



## MagiK11

I have no clue who's about to win!


----------



## M.C

I have no opinion on this fight. I had conor beating Jose because of style, but Mendes is different with his takedown ability and power (where as Aldo hasn't finished anybody in like 5 years). No idea who will win this one, but hope it's good.


----------



## jaycalgary

Well I don't see why they have an interm belt so soon. The UFC sure has a side on this one.


----------



## Leed

Holy shit the boos on Mendes! :laugh:


----------



## TheAuger

10-9 Mendes


----------



## MagiK11

Conor was showboating too much. Put himself at risk.


----------



## oldfan

well.... that was a good round :thumb02:


----------



## TheAuger

Weak quick stoppage.


----------



## Leed

Conor Mcgregor!!!


----------



## Rygu

Aldo gonna **** him up now.


----------



## MagiK11

I wanted Conor to win but was that an early stoppage?


----------



## suniis

****in joke...


----------



## HorsepoweR

What a terrible stoppage. Herb Dean riding the Conor train. Sad.


----------



## oldfan

**** ****:jaw:


----------



## NotDylan

That was stopped a little early to say the least.


----------



## Leed

That was not an early stoppage, Conor was obviously going to win there.


----------



## M.C

Jose Aldo is next. I had no idea who would win this fight because of the style difference (wrestling/KO power from Mendes) but I've always said Conor will beat Jose, and still feel that way. Can't wait for Conor vs. Jose.


----------



## MagiK11

But Mendes isn't complaining. I thought it was early and ass if Herb was in on the "skim". But Mendes not complaining, show's how hurt he really was.


----------



## jaycalgary

WWE finish.


----------



## box

That was a pin point lights out shot. Gotta give Connor credit where it's due, the man has seriously accurate striking.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

I thought it might have been an early stoppage pre the slow mos. After seeing them, chad had his face planted on the mat the entire time. That's a key sign for refs to stop the fight. I agree with it now.


----------



## rodolfo

jaycalgary said:


> WWE finish.


it surely can't get more WWE than that.

all the blood for satan worship + bad acting.


----------



## Calminian

M.C said:


> Jose Aldo is next. ....


Oh come on! Conor hasn't faced any good fighters yet!

....sorry couldn't rest.


----------



## anderton46

I hate an early finish, and wanted Mendes to win, but it was so obvious he was done. As soon as Conor got up you could see how gassed he was and that attributed to him taking the punches. Then when he went down he covered up, took a few punches, then continued covering up after the fight was stopped.


----------



## Rygu

Chad was winning and on top, borderline early stoppage plus the Reebok already making championship Conor shirts some shit is fishy. Where was chad even looking during that last combo.


----------



## rodolfo

Rygu said:


> Chad was winning and on top, borderline early stoppage plus the Reebok already making championship Conor shirts some shit is fishy. Where was chad even looking during that last combo.


nice fake show for the idiots who bought it. bye.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Rygu said:


> Chad was winning and on top, borderline early stoppage plus the Reebok already making championship Conor shirts some shit is fishy. Where was chad even looking during that last combo.


yeah guy was bombing him with elbows from the top such a diver bro.

This fight was the farthest thing from a dive if i ever saw one.


----------



## dsmjrv

damn had $50 on mendes, only reason i didnt put more down was because he didnt have a full camp and i figured he would gas out if he didnt finish early..

conor is a savage though he moved up a notch in my book


----------



## Calminian

rodolfo said:


> nice fake show for the idiots who bought it. bye.


Fake as in fixed?


----------



## box

rodolfo said:


> nice fake show for the idiots who bought it. bye.


They're getting really good with those cgi elbows and blood flying gfx when Mendes was landing those bombs right?


----------



## M.C

Rygu said:


> Chad was winning and on top, borderline early stoppage plus the Reebok already making championship Conor shirts some shit is fishy. Where was chad even looking during that last combo.


Conor was hurting him the entire time (not "hurting", but hitting, gassing him, doing damage) when it was standing, he landed a ton of kicks to the stomach, to the head, had him backing up the whole time, etc. Mendes just gassed and was worn down by kicks then all it took was a couple of accurate shots with Conors power and it was done. With that said, Mendes had a 2 week camp... I would have liked to have seen this fight had Mendes had a full camp, I wonder if his gass would have been better. I hope we see a rematch down the road when both guys have a full camp trained specifically for each other.


----------



## DonRifle

A sweet night indeed!! Think I might have mentioned a second round KO :laugh:

Selection	Selection Details	Result
1	
UFC - MMA
UFC Matches
Matt Brown v Tim Means
12th of July 2015 02:40 am
Match Betting
Matt Brown @ 4/6
Win

Selection	Selection Details	Result
2	
UFC - MMA
UFC Matches
Gunnar Nelson v Brandon Thatch
12th of July 2015 03:38 am
Match Betting
Gunnar Nelson @ 5/4
Win

Selection	Selection Details	Result
3	
UFC - MMA
UFC Matches
Dennis Bermudez v Jeremy Stephens
12th of July 2015 03:55 am
Method of Victory
Jeremy Stephens by KO @ 4/1
Win

Selection	Selection Details	Result
4	
UFC - MMA
UFC Matches
Robbie Lawler v Rory Macdonald
12th of July 2015 04:34 am
Method of Victory
Robbie Lawler by KO @ 3/1
Win

Selection	Selection Details	Result
5	
UFC - MMA
UFC Matches
Chad Mendes v Conor McGregor
12th of July 2015 05:30 am
Method of Victory
Conor McGregor by KO @ 8/11
Win

Stake and Return Details
Bet placed at	12th of July 2015 02:35 am	Total Stake	€5.00
Bet type	Accumulator (5) (To Win)	[email protected] free	0
Number of lines	1	Total stake due	€5.00
Stake per line	€5.00	Freebets Redeemed	€0.00
Channel	Internet	Total amount paid	€5.00
Number of win lines	1 
Number of void lines	0	Returns	€647.73
Total Returns	€647.73


----------



## MagiK11

rodolfo said:


> it surely can't get more WWE than that.
> 
> all the blood for satan worship + bad acting.


You guys who think people are getting paid to lose are the silliest mma fans. I thought it looked off at first but to think Chad would take a dive? Get real. 

Also, after I saw the replays, chad was out and after the fight he went up to congratulate Conor, so no conspiracy here.


----------



## TheReturn

rodolfo said:


> Rygu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chad was winning and on top, borderline early stoppage plus the Reebok already making championship Conor shirts some shit is fishy. Where was chad even looking during that last combo.
> 
> 
> 
> nice fake show for the idiots who bought it. bye.
Click to expand...




Rygu said:


> Chad was winning and on top, borderline early stoppage plus the Reebok already making championship Conor shirts some shit is fishy. Where was chad even looking during that last combo.


He had like what 2 weeks to prepare? How you guys are in such disbelief is beyond me.


----------



## box

rodolfo was being fairly sarcastic there, I hope.


----------



## towwffc

Mad props to conor he handled some adversity and finished with his great striking. I'm not impressed with his wrestling though. If Chad didn't gas in the first 2 minutes this would have been better, but can't blame conor for that. Put him in there with Frankie. I think he'll get eaten up by a good wrestler who won't gas.


----------



## Calminian

M.C said:


> Conor was hurting him the entire time (not "hurting", but hitting, gassing him, doing damage) when it was standing, he landed a ton of kicks to the stomach, to the head, had him backing up the whole time, etc. Mendes just gassed and was worn down by kicks then all it took was a couple of accurate shots with Conors power and it was done. With that said, Mendes had a 2 week camp... I would have liked to have seen this fight had Mendes had a full camp, I wonder if his gass would have been better. I hope we see a rematch down the road when both guys have a full camp trained specifically for each other.


Do you think though, that Connor's camp would have been structured a bit different preparing for Mendez? I can't imagine he spent too much time wrestling, and working TDD. 

I personally thought this was a touch break for McGregor, getting Mendez at the last second.


----------



## jaycalgary

Big mouth was severely getting outclassed in the 1st round and taken down at will. Ufc needed one guy to win. Even Herb Dean was harassing Chad the whole time. Pretty quick for an Interm belt don't you think. Pretty obvious the fix was in just listening to Chad at the end. Whatever, Conner sure looked like he had gaping holes in his game that 1st round.


----------



## Trix

Impressed as hell by Conor never taking a step back or showing any fear of Chad's power. That was no gameplanning, that was just sheer balls.


----------



## M.C

Calminian said:


> Do you think though, that Connor's camp would have been structured a bit different preparing for Mendez? I can't imagine he spent too much time wrestling, and working TDD.
> 
> I personally thought this was a touch break for McGregor, getting Mendez at the last second.


This was certainly a tougher "short notice fight" for Conor than it was for Mendes. Mendes had the control advantage (wrestling) as we saw in the fight, so Conor had to adjust to that. Where as Mendes just did what Mendes does, he throws power shots and looks for takedowns.

If they rematch Conor will be a lot more prepared for his style, but at the same time Mendes will have a full camp and be in better shape/prepared. It will be a question if Conor can stop the takedown better, if he can't, will mendes gas be good enough to keep going for 5 rounds of takedowns? Who knows. I am excited to see how a rematch goes between the two.


----------



## anderton46

jaycalgary said:


> Big mouth was severely getting outclassed in the 1st round and taken down at will. Ufc needed one guy to win. Even Herb Dean was harassing Chad the whole time. Pretty quick for an Interm belt don't you think. Pretty obvious the fix was in just listening to Chad at the end. Whatever, Conner sure looked like he had gaping holes in his game that 1st round.


I can't tell if you are serious or not?

Herb wasn't harassing him, Mendes stopped fighting and looking at Herb Dean saying the elbows were on the back of the head (when they weren't). So Herb say keep fighting. Then McGregor asked for the standup but Herb said no as Mendes was active. Clear normal fight.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Liddellianenko said:


> Only a few more hours until I get to see Conor get his fat head smashed in by the first real competition he's faced, the minutes are rolling by slowly.


You lose!

Like McGregor's opponents, you get too emotional with your fight picks and pay the price.

Dis gon' be good.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

As I said, *C.M.* would win, and *C.M.* won. 

That being said, the other *C.M.* was out. I have no issue with the stoppage, then. 

Even though Mendes did not have a full camp, and that certainly impaired his performance, that was a short notice big trouble for McGregor as well and props to him for taking this fight against a top strong contender, differently from a certain former LHW champion, who said no for a way more mediocre fighter coming from a loss in a lighter category. :wink03:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Think I broke my knuckles celebrating. Maaaaaaaan, I honestly didnt think Conor's striking was THAT effective. TDD exposed, striking "exposed". Conor will EASILY knock Aldo out, Frankie is a tough one but I'd favour Conor now. INSANE.

I thought it was a bit early but at the end of the day Conor had what? 10.30 minutes to work? You can't think of anything less than a McGregor win.


----------



## Calminian

jaycalgary said:


> Big mouth was severely getting outclassed in the 1st round and taken down at will. Ufc needed one guy to win. Even Herb Dean was harassing Chad the whole time. Pretty quick for an Interm belt don't you think. Pretty obvious the fix was in just listening to Chad at the end. Whatever, Conner sure looked like he had gaping holes in his game that 1st round.


I knew this would happen of Conor won. :serious01:


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Think I broke my knuckles celebrating. Maaaaaaaan, I honestly didnt think Conor's striking was THAT effective. TDD exposed, striking "exposed". Conor will EASILY knock Aldo out, Frankie is a tough one but I'd favour Conor now. INSANE.
> 
> I thought it was a bit early but at the end of the day Conor had what? 10.30 minutes to work? You can't think of anything less than a McGregor win.


Honestly I think Frankie is an easier match up than Mendes. I was worried about Conor because he ate some good shots (he has a legit chin btw) and I thought he might get caught, with Frankie you don't have to worry about that. Will he take him down? Probably, but he won't hold him down for 25 minutes, and with Conor's power and accuracy, he doesn't need a lot of time standing.


----------



## Life B Ez

So tomorrow after this dust settles do we all start talking about Mendes not being that good?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

To the guy before that mentioned Conor not taking Mendes serious the whole camp as he was fighting Aldo, I say Yes and No. True, he didnt FOCUS on wrestling, but to be fair man Conor NEVER had the wrestling to deal with Mendes. Mendes is straight up a stronger human being than Conor McGregor. If you mention strikes, that's technique. This is why I always thought Mendes > Edgar against McGregor. Technique Vs Technique, this dude just showed us how hard he hits.

Conor McGregor is the ultimate Diaz brother. He punches wrong, a common Diaz technique, but the difference is kicks. Conor lands kicks like a Diaz bro lands body punches. That's HUGE. Even bigger is Edgar, Mendes and Aldo are no GSP. Nick would beat Robbie again imo but would NEVER beat GSP. Conor wouldn't even be close to a FW GSP, but he never has to be.

Conor is the real deal lads. Undeniable now.


----------



## Calminian

Aldo is the fight, though. I'm hoping something in 2 months, if possible.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Where Warning at?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Conor vs. Aldo is going to be big. Really big. I don't know why people can't just be excited about the future and leave all of that "fixed" nonsense at the door. Conor hit Chad with some nasty body shots, and Chad obviously wasn't in "fight shape" to begin with. Conor capitalized. It looked odd because we're so used to seeing Chad go 3-5 rounds without breaking a sweat, but the truth is he had 2 weeks to prepare and he looked "uncomfortable" as soon as Conor hit him with that nasty spin kick at the opening bell. Really not that difficult to figure out.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Leed said:


> Honestly I think Frankie is an easier match up than Mendes. I was worried about Conor because he ate some good shots (he has a legit chin btw) and I thought he might get caught, with Frankie you don't have to worry about that. Will he take him down? Probably, but he won't hold him down for 25 minutes, and with Conor's power and accuracy, he doesn't need a lot of time standing.


I was REALLY surprised by McGregor's chin. I previously likened him to Anderson and the Diaz bros; when you expect a punch it's fine. But he caught several he didnt expect and still kept coming.

I agree about Frankie. I always thought Mendes had the striking to trouble McGregor (lmao @ me) and the wrestling to mix it up.

The big difference is Mendes doesnt need to set anything up. He's strong enough. Frankie uses speed and precision to set up his wrestling, so you're counting on Frankie being a faster and more accurate striker than Conor which is waaaaay off to me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Leed said:


> Honestly I think Frankie is an easier match up than Mendes. I was worried about Conor because he ate some good shots (he has a legit chin btw) and I thought he might get caught, with Frankie you don't have to worry about that. Will he take him down? Probably, but he won't hold him down for 25 minutes, and with Conor's power and accuracy, he doesn't need a lot of time standing.


How would Frankie be easier? Edgar isn't going to gas out and he definitely isn't going to stand right in front of Conor like Chad did.


----------



## Stapler

Fun fight where both guys had their strong moments. It was good seeing McGregor overcome some adversity. He got beat up a little and bled, but he fought through it and got the finish. He definitely has heart and showed that he doesn't wilt under pressure. I'm happy for him and his nation and I hope he does well against Aldo.


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I was REALLY surprised by McGregor's chin. I previously likened him to Anderson and the Diaz bros; when you expect a punch it's fine. But he caught several he didnt expect and still kept coming.
> 
> I agree about Frankie. I always thought Mendes had the striking to trouble McGregor (lmao @ me) and the wrestling to mix it up.
> 
> The big difference is Mendes doesnt need to set anything up. He's strong enough. Frankie uses speed and precision to set up his wrestling, so you're counting on Frankie being a faster and more accurate striker than Conor which is waaaaay off to me.


IMO, Aldo really is the only guy that can beat Conor.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Life B Ez said:


> So tomorrow after this dust settles do we all start talking about Mendes not being that good?


Oldfan already did 

To be fair, my dad asked me earlier the odds and I said "65% Mendes, 45% Conor" so I'll hardly act like a good predictor.

Mendes did EVERYTHING I thought he would bar one thing; pressure. He couldn't, it wasn't his fault. Conor put him on the back foot in the first second and that was the pace. Mendes was like "Haha you think this will work.........haha you think I'll tire.....haha I'm not tiring....haha stop kicking me thought...haha stop....hah....h.....*fight ended*".

Mendes exposed Conor's susceptibility to be taken down but I feel he exposed Conor's striking more. He exposed it as the best in UFC history, and I dont feel that;s an exaggeration.


----------



## Leed

HitOrGetHit said:


> Leed said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly I think Frankie is an easier match up than Mendes. I was worried about Conor because he ate some good shots (he has a legit chin btw) and I thought he might get caught, with Frankie you don't have to worry about that. Will he take him down? Probably, but he won't hold him down for 25 minutes, and with Conor's power and accuracy, he doesn't need a lot of time standing.
> 
> 
> 
> How would Frankie be easier? Edgar isn't going to gas out and he definitely isn't going to stand right in front of Conor like Chad did.
Click to expand...

Like I said, I just think Conor's striking is that damn good and accurate that even if he lays on his back the whole fight, he'll still have enough time on the feet to finish it. Keep in mind he would also have a full camp to prepare for Frankie when or if the fight comes. I'm very biased against Conor though, so we will see.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> IMO, Aldo really is the only guy that can beat Conor.


Aldo CAN knock McGregor out, that's a fact. Aldo, and really any fighter, can knock ANYONE out. But after this fight, I don't see it. McGregor made a big power puncher and wrestler feel like his home was against the ropes. Against a dude who won't have half the danger on the mat, I don't see Aldo being able to mess with Conor. I think Aldo is a tougher guy than Mendes with better angles, but Conor without the fear of a TD will DESTROY Aldo imo. Frankie is his opposition now imo.

It's crazy cause I was a HUGE McGregor fan but wasn't sold. If you wanted a fanatic you got one cause this win for me puts McGregor's striking above the rest.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Leed said:


> Like I said, I just think Conor's striking is that damn good and accurate that even if he lays on his back the whole fight, he'll still have enough time on the feet to finish it. Keep in mind he would also have a full camp to prepare for Frankie when or if the fight comes. I'm very biased against Conor though, so we will see.


I just don't see Frankie standing in striking range the whole time like Mendes did. Frankie possesses the speed to make the striking extremely competitive with Conor and the wrestling would be much different. Edgar's takedown timing is very very good.


----------



## Calminian

And let's not forget he's quite young and still evolving. Having difficulty stoping TDs from Mendez without ever preparing for Mendez, is not exactly a full proof indication of a weakness.


----------



## VolcomX311

Beautiful ending. I turned off the audio and was preparing myself for GSP'esque decision for Mendes. Were I watching this at a sports bar and not next my sleeping baby, I would have lost my lungs. Such a significant victory.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

"I see McGregor stifling Mendes from range with body kicks and finishing Chad off with a sniping left hand. Conor McGregor, TKO, round 2"










You can call me Mystic Mac, because I predict these things.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

ReptilianSlayer said:


> "I see McGregor stifling Mendes from range with body kicks and finishing Chad off with a sniping left hand. Conor McGregor, TKO, round 2"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call me Mystic Mac, because I predict these things.


Me and you arent always mates, but the fact that you dont write "tings" makes me like you Repinator.

I feel like more people have to post cause I have to talk about this shit haha. Safe to say my "irish" Facebook is blowing up. You Americans might have to pay megabucks, but its 6:30am right now.


----------



## Leed

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Me and you arent always mates, but the fact that you dont write "tings" makes me like you Repinator.
> 
> I feel like more people have to post cause I have to talk about this shit haha. Safe to say my "irish" Facebook is blowing up. You Americans might have to pay megabucks, but its 6:30am right now.


8:30am here buddy, and I'm still waiting for the presser. :laugh:


----------



## aerius

Reach was a killer. One thing Conor does that most fighters are trained not to do is punch across his own body with the left straight. Normally you're safe when you circle away from the power hand, but Conor just loves stepping in and cracking people anyway even when they're trying to circle away. He did it to Brandao and now Mendes, get them to the fence, make them circle to his right, and hit them clean with a long straight left. You think you're safe, but that bit of extra reach and the timing & placement gets them every time.

Conor did a great job of backing Chad to the fence and keeping him there. Go one way and it was body kicks all day, go the other way and it's right into the left straight money punch. Executing the pressure game against Mendes took serious balls and skill.


----------



## Life B Ez

So rumors are Conor had a knee injury?


----------



## Leed

Life B Ez said:


> So rumors are Conor had a knee injury?


That's crazy if it's true.


----------



## Leed

Everyone is so banged up the presser is already at least 30minutes late, crazy!


----------



## box

Connor slipped right past Frankie, but that fight is going to be a true nightmare once it happens.


----------



## Life B Ez

Leed said:


> Everyone is so banged up the presser is already at least 30minutes late, crazy!


Lawler and MacDonald are both at the hospital so they won't be there. And they probably know no one is interested in anyone but Conor and Chad.


----------



## Calminian

jaycalgary said:


> ...Pretty obvious the fix was in just listening to Chad at the end..


I get the frustration, but come on.


----------



## M.C

I need to point this out - the Reebok clothing is horrible. Like, just the look, it's bad. Both guys have the same shorts...I liked it a lot better when they had unique shorts.


----------



## Life B Ez

Am I the only one who thought Conor looked terrible health wise before the fight? He just looked drained and warn down. It looked pretty obvious once it was over he was under a massive amount of pressure and even though I doubt he'll ever admit it I think he was a little shook coming into this fight.

Also Aldo should have to go to Ireland to fight Conor. Dana just said it would be in Vegas but I'm saying Aldo wasted everyone's time, he should have to travel.


----------



## Calminian

Life B Ez said:


> Lawler and MacDonald are both at the hospital so they won't be there. And they probably know no one is interested in anyone but Conor and Chad.


Is there even going to be a presser?


----------



## Leed

Calminian said:


> Is there even going to be a presser?


It's on now.


----------



## JWP

Anyone who didnt just see an amazing performance and one of the best cards ever are a sad sad soul.

That was just sick sick sick. But you guys moaning remind me of louis ck when hes talking about f****ts

The kind of fans who give forums a bad name. Even Chad had more class


----------



## Calminian

Leed said:


> It's on now.


Shoot, it wasn't working on the page I was on. How much did I miss?


----------



## Leed

Calminian said:


> Shoot, it wasn't working on the page I was on. How much did I miss?


Some 15 minutes


----------



## edlavis88

Hilarious how butt hurt all the Americans are. You're boy lost get over it. No fix here.


----------



## Calminian

edlavis88 said:


> Hilarious how butt hurt all the Americans are. You're boy lost get over it. No fix here.


Ya think. I'm american, and happy with the outcome. Chad, not being the champion, isn't really an american favorite. I think the outrage isn't so much about Chad love as it is McGregor hate, and I think it's worldwide. Not from me, mind you.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

edlavis88 said:


> Hilarious how butt hurt all the Americans are. You're boy lost get over it. No fix here.


Making that generalization is even more hilarious.


----------



## Ape City

What an amazing night. Two of the best championship fights in a long time!


----------



## Life B Ez

Dana is saying this was by far the biggest ppv buy and event in UFC history. Said outright bigger than Silva Sonnen 2 and UFC 100. Damn...


----------



## Calminian

So, looks like this is the biggest draw in UFC history, according to Dana. Who was that guy insisting this was going to be a bust?


----------



## Calminian

Where's McGregor? Is he gonna show? .......... never mind. He just arrived.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Probably the best fight card I've ever seen. I watched it in Vegas. The atmosphere was intense. Not to mention, I parlayed on 4 fights and won. I also won another straight up on Lawler. Total paid: close to 1g. I couldn't be happier tonight.


----------



## Life B Ez

Conor is clearly done and wants nothing to do with the press anymore, or he's drunk.

Basically just confirmed he was injured for the fight but didn't say what it was.

He's also completely trashing Aldo. Said he doesn't think he'll ever come back.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Just read some of the other pages. Anyone who thinks this was fixed needs to leave this site. You're butt hurt and can't face reality. Any response attempting to factually debate with you is mute because you are clueless. That is all.


----------



## Leed

Then I take a look at check and... ok, let's do it one more time..

Conor is hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## M.C

That's cool, good for everyone involved. Going to be crazy how big Jose vs. Conor will be now after Conor is an interim belt holder and after he just knocked out the #2/3 guy within two rounds.

The UFC has struck gold, my friends.


----------



## Hazflo

Great card, great fight. Super respect for Chad he did awesome on 2 weeks notice. And wrapped he got $500K plus PPV money. 
The IRISH KING did a phenomenal job tonight Aldo is going down next. I wonder what Connors injury was?


----------



## Danm2501

This was a fix? Haha. **** off. Anything to try and dismiss Conor. You all said he couldn't face a wrestler, how he wouldn't knock out a top guy, how he's been feeding off scrubs, well how do you like this? Conor has just knocked out the #1 guy in the world, as he predicted, inside 2 rounds. The guy is a beast. Sure, he got taken down a couple of times, but he was in a completely different league in the striking game, made Mendes look like an amateur. Get ready Jose, you can't run forever, Conor's taking that belt!


----------



## rabakill

Aldo is not Mendes, how about wait until the fight before we start planning the victory parade


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Straight up, I dont give a shit when fighters are hurt, but McGregor refused to say he was hurt when asked. That was a chance to show up Jose and insult Chad and he ddnt takte it.


----------



## No_Mercy

Easy pay day tonight!  Enjoy the ride folks!


----------



## Andrus

I was sure Mendes was going to win this one. So sure I bet 15€ on it. I was wrong. Jumping on the McGregor train now.


----------



## boatoar

Still butthurt Rory lost, but what a battle. 

Elated, ecstatic and still energetic after Conor's win. 3am and I'm nowhere near ready for bed. Federer/Djokovic is in 3 hr ,might as well make it an all nighter. Haha. 

What a great card.


----------



## Soojooko

That was an awesome end to an awesome event.

My heart goes out to Mendez. Hes very likeable, brave and a gentleman.

Conors striking is beautiful.


----------



## Joabbuac

I picked Mendes, but i am pretty happy to see the McGregor train keep on rolling, he is the most interesting fighter in the sport right now. 

My bet's were gone with Rory lost anyway, so by the time this fight came on i was pretty much 50-50 on who i wanted to win.


----------



## EVERLOST

I love how Conor landed huge body kicks and wore him down = fixed

How Chad nailed Conor with shots , that dropped Jose, but Conor ate them and moved forward= fixed. 

How Conor landed that straight that sent Chad's jaw into the stands= fixed. 

How Chad landed big elbows on the ground cutting Conor open = fixed. 

Def a fixed fight. Thats a legit response to a night of amazing fights where every single one went back and forth with crazy amounts of blood and cuts.


----------



## Stapler

edlavis88 said:


> Hilarious how butt hurt all the Americans are. You're boy lost get over it. No fix here.


ALL? Nice generalization. I'm American and I clapped when Conor won. Go home, you're drunk.

Like I said, it's good that he faced some adversity. He got taken down 4 times by a stronger opponent, ate some hard punches and elbows, got cut up a bit, but he never once wilted under pressure and just remained patient waiting for his chance to once again scramble up and dominate the striking. His guillotine choke escape back to his feet was beautiful.

He has an excellent skill set with heart to go along with it. Good to know as a fan.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Don't get me started with "generalization", Americans, 'cause I am Brazilian, so I surely come from a favela, I am automatically a fanboy of any countryman fighter regardless of how scum they can be, love to see bad refereeing and judging beneficiating Brazilians in Brazil and off course I fully support steroid abusers. :thumb02:



M.C said:


> I need to point this out - the Reebok clothing is horrible. Like, just the look, it's bad. Both guys have the same shorts...I liked it a lot better when they had unique shorts.


I never looked to any of their shorts. Actually I never noted any fighter short at all in the whole event. :dunno:


----------



## oldfan

edlavis88 said:


> Hilarious how butt hurt all the Americans are. You're boy lost get over it. No fix here.


This is me










Reporter: "did you feel like you hurt him with your ground and pound?"
Mendes: " you have to give it to him, he didn't stop talking shit the entire fight. I mean I was hitting him with everything I had and he was running his mouth the whole time.


----------



## Joabbuac

To take away from Mcgregor's win like a little bitch.... Mendes sure tired fast, wonder what would've happened if this was not on two weeks notice. Mendes can go 5 rounds.


----------



## oldfan

Joabbuac said:


> To take away from Mcgregor's win like a little bitch.... Mendes sure tired fast, wonder what would've happened if this was not on two weeks notice. Mendes can go 5 rounds.


Maybe we can get "full camp" menedes on the same card as "sea level" cain?


----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> Maybe we can get "full camp" menedes on the same card as "sea level" cain?


Throw in "Broke" Jon Fitch, "New and Improved" "fully trained" "Old" "New" BJ Penn and "Horse Meat" Alistair Overeem and you have one amazing card.


----------



## Stun Gun

It was a great fight. Conor gained more of my respect, but I still think he could be tested more if Mendes had a full camp, or if Frankie fought him. But he deserves the fight with Aldo for sure. And this fight wasn't fixed, that's just silly


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Joabbuac said:


> Throw in "Broke" Jon Fitch, "New and Improved" "fully trained" "Old" "New" BJ Penn and "Horse Meat" Alistair Overeem and you have one amazing card.


Don't forget "Not fighting in the same card his brother got his ass kicked" Anthony Pettis.


----------



## BrianRClover

oldfan said:


> Maybe we can get "full camp" menedes on the same card as "sea level" cain?


I wanted to green rep this so bad, but apparently I just got you not too long ago... so I'll just say, kudos!


----------



## Leed

Why is everyone discrediting what Conor did to Mendes, rather than saying that Mendes didn't have a full camp? Obviously I'm speculating, but I figure Mendes keeps himself in fairly good shape, and Conor landed some legit shots to the body. Add that to the fact that he was also wrestling and ate some good shots to the chin and even with a full camp I bet you wouldn't as fresh as everyone is claiming here.


----------



## Stapler

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Don't get me started with "generalization", Americans, 'cause I am Brazilian, so I surely come from a favela, I am a automatically a fanboy of any countryman fighter regardless of how scum they can be, love to see bad refereeing and judging beneficiating Brazilians in Brazil and off course I fully support steroid abusers. :thumb02: :


Well, yeah, but that's just common sense. 

Nah, generalizations in general (ha) are annoying. I feel for you.

Happy that McGregor won because I like his character. Although Aaron Lewis stole the main event for me. Long time fan and I didn't know he was going to perform. Great stuff.


----------



## BOOM

Leed said:


> Why is everyone discrediting what Conor did to Mendes, rather than saying that Mendes didn't have a full camp?


Because a lot of mma fans were pretending Conor was all hype, some even turned on him as the fight got closer. Turns out Conor is legit because he was all along and now those same mma fans are having a hard time swallowing their own nonsense.


----------



## Soojooko

Leed said:


> Why is everyone discrediting what Conor did to Mendes, rather than saying that Mendes didn't have a full camp? Obviously I'm speculating, but I figure Mendes keeps himself in fairly good shape, and Conor landed some legit shots to the body. Add that to the fact that he was also wrestling and ate some good shots to the chin and even with a full camp I bet you wouldn't as fresh as everyone is claiming here.


I wouldn't say everybody. Im sure theres more then a few people here who appreciated Conors assault on Chads body.


----------



## LizaG

Wow...Dana's biggest dream has come true.

Sorry CONOR, his dream has come true....sorry about that...how I got that mixed up is a mystery to me


----------



## BOOM

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Straight up, I dont give a shit when fighters are hurt, but McGregor refused to say he was hurt when asked. That was a chance to show up Jose and insult Chad and he ddnt takte it.


Not exactly, in fact he managed to call out Aldo again without disrespecting Mendes because he knocked him out.



> "I'm just going to leave that in the past," McGregor told media assembled at the UFC 189 post-fight presser. "I don't even see a point in bringing that up. Just know that I had a hell of a lot more wrong with me than a bruised rib, and I still showed up."
> 
> When "Junior" bowed out of their scheduled UFC 189 headliner with a rib injury, that resulted in Mendes stepping up on short notice to save the fight, the former was leveled with criticism not only from McGregor, but his employer. While McGregor and Mendes ultimately hugged it out following their tilt, it is highly questionable that McGregor would do the same with Aldo.
> 
> "When Jose pulled out and didn't mention nothing about the fans, and starts supporting Chad like weird little buddies, that left a bad, bad taste in my mouth," he said. "I couldn't do that. I showed up. I respect the people who sacrificed their money and their time.


http://www.mmamania.com/2015/7/12/8...s-to-pre-ufc-189-injury-there-was-a-hell-of-a


----------



## oldfan

When chael was asked for his thoughts on Aldo vs mcnugget, the great one said 



> "I think this is a question that our president, Dana White, should answer and will very soon, but I’m going to go ahead and answer it for you anyway: That fight’s not going to happen," Sonnen said. "It’s either going to be Urijah Faber or it is going to be Frankie Edgar. One of these two guys, in my prediction, will probably likely go through The Ultimate Fighter television series and then go into a fight with him (McGregor)."


Frankie will be champ.:thumb02:

EDIT: chael also says:


> Blame yourselves. You called and text Chad while he was preparing for the fight. Show some respect.


----------



## Life B Ez

oldfan said:


> When chael was asked for his thoughts on Aldo vs mcnugget, the great one said
> 
> 
> 
> Frankie will be champ.:thumb02:
> 
> EDIT: chael also says:


Conor has pretty much mirrored that statement. He says he doesn't think Aldo is coming back either.


----------



## No_Mercy

Doesn't make sense to me. I predict it'll be Aldo vs Conor for NYE. The prince has been violently overthrown. Now it's time for the king to defend perhaps one last time as I do not see any threats for Aldo other than Conor with his legions of followers.


----------



## Ape City

No_Mercy said:


> Doesn't make sense to me. I predict it'll be Aldo vs Conor for NYE. The prince has been violently overthrown. Now it's time for the king to defend perhaps one last time as I do not see any threats for Aldo other than Conor with his legions of followers.


Totally agree. Aldo not coming back makes no sense at all. They are now on the verge of the biggest Ufc match of all time. Aldo missing this fight and Conor beating a wrestler only hypes their inevitable battle even more. I'm with you;l NYE spectacular is on the way with Aldo and Conor headlining.


----------



## MK.

Conor's is absolutely a beast on the feet, his chin is also iron. Chad is a great wrestler, plus his body type helped him to drag Conor down, but if Conor learns to defend a bit better he will be unstoppable.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

MK. said:


> Conor's is absolutely a beast on the feet, his chin is also iron. Chad is a great wrestler, plus his body type helped him to drag Conor down, but if Conor learns to defend a bit better he will be unstoppable.


Conors chin was definitely impressive. I think Chad would have dropped most 145ers with those shots Conor ate.


----------



## No_Mercy

Conor's head structure reminds me of a lion with that mane. It's actually a bit over sized for his body stature. I heard those elbows slamming down on his head + some over hand shots. It didn't phase em. That's a nice physical attribute to have. Going to re-watch this in a bit. I'm glad we got to see how he reacts on the ground. I think he can be more active with submissions otherwise in the future someone can try to stall out like Edgar or even a Clay Guida.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Kudos to McGregor. His power is impressive.

Glad to get the Aldo Conor fight instead of Aldo Mendes 3.

This is good for the sport.


----------



## mmaswe82

I have to say I dislike Conor as much as I can and ever have disliked any fighter except Sonnen but the guy seems like a legit elite fighter, I'll give him that. I think Frankie is going to beat him but Conor is for real, as much as it disgust me to admit it. 
I will love the look on his face the first time he gets KOed or dominated, hopefully by Frankie soon enough.


----------



## Woodenhead

Full camp Mendes would have made that look like less of a fix.

:wink03:


----------



## LizaG

Woodenhead said:


> Full camp Mendes would have made that look like less of a fix.
> 
> :wink03:


----------



## Ape City

I can't wait for Aldo vs Conor. This is going to be the absolute shit. Biggest fight ever. Conor is hear to stay!


----------



## Terror Kovenant

mmaswe82 said:


> I have to say I dislike Conor as much as I can and ever have disliked any fighter except Sonnen but the guy seems like a legit elite fighter, I'll give him that. I think Frankie is going to beat him but Conor is for real, as much as it disgust me to admit it.
> I will love the look on his face the first time he gets KOed or dominated, hopefully by Frankie soon enough.


I don't know about that. Edgar is a more active fighter than Mendes but is certainly the weaker of the two. Edgar would definitely have to outpoint Conor for 25 minutes because I just don't see him having anything that can hurt Conor. But I see Conor's stand up wearing Edgar out and putting a lot of damage on him


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Great fights! Hadnt looked forward to a fight as much as this for a long time! Props to Conor, what a chin!
But I was really unimpressed with his ground game. Just lying with full guard instead of having at least one foot on Mendes' hip to stand up or prevent Mendes from generating much power. Not sure why he was doing that. Glad the dude won though 
And respect to Mendes for not playing the "I only had 2 weeks" card


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't know about that. Edgar is a more active fighter than Mendes but is certainly the weaker of the two. Edgar would definitely have to outpoint Conor for 25 minutes because I just don't see him having anything that can hurt Conor. But I see Conor's stand up wearing Edgar out and putting a lot of damage on him


Weaker physically sure but Edgar's game doesn't rely on strength at all. His takedowns are based on speed and timing and he is awesomely effective. He won't just stand on the outside and let Conor pick him to pieces like Mendes just did either. If anyone can drag conor into deep waters it is Edgar.

I think Edgar would be Conor's toughest fight in that division period.


----------



## Anteries

The MMA God is truly smiled on this event. It was like the perfect story in every way.

I can't comment and all the wonderful aspects of UFC 189, but one thing I liked was

I think it was a real blessing that Conor McGregor looked far from invincible after Mendes seemed to be wiping the floor with him literally and cracking him with lightning overhand rights. Until McGregor with great courage and skill stopped him with his own punches.

Forget about whose side you're on for a minute, both fighters can hold their head up high.

I think this fight is going to take some of the heat out of the hype, and that is a good thing. I thought this Jose and Conor hype was just burning too hot and too exhausting and distracting for the fighters.

Rather cleverly the Americans have settled on rules for mixed martial arts which heavily favours wrestlers which is a non-existent sport in Britain and Europe. So one always must factor that into our expectations.

Also I thought there was a nice show of respect because finally, has fought someone worthy of respect that gave him a good challenge. The mutual respect to the end was absolutely beautiful. I think on should just trust in his natural charming personality and he will be liked even more.

Wonderfully biased commentary from Joe Rogan where Conor misses with 4 punches, and Joe goes "great boxing skill there".

The whole thing is such a win-win, because even if Conor doesn't win the full belt they will be so many matches and rematch is to enjoy. I think Conor can relax as well, he has made the big time and made his fortune so all is good.

Also like that Aldo is probably feeling a lot less pressurised, because to be fair, Conor did look beatable or rather hittable.


----------



## The Lone Wolf

Anteries said:


> Rather cleverly the Americans have settled on rules for mixed martial arts which heavily favours wrestlers which is a non-existent sport in Britain and Europe. So one always must factor that into our expectations.


Such as. . . ?


----------



## Warning

HitOrGetHit said:


> Weaker physically sure but Edgar's game doesn't rely on strength at all. His takedowns are based on speed and timing and he is awesomely effective. He won't just stand on the outside and let Conor pick him to pieces like Mendes just did either. If anyone can drag conor into deep waters it is Edgar.
> 
> I think Edgar would be Conor's toughest fight in that division period.


I would like to see it. Hope Aldo and Conor fight quick, so that match can happen sooner then later.


----------



## Soojooko

Anteries said:


> Mendes seemed to be wiping the floor with him literally and cracking him with lightning overhand rights.


Wiping the floor with him?! :laugh:


----------



## Spite

Anteries said:


> Rather cleverly the Americans have settled on rules for mixed martial arts which heavily favours wrestlers which is a non-existent sport in Britain and Europe. So one always must factor that into our expectations.


Thats a silly analogy, nobody is forcing non-wrestlers to compete, its up to the individual to learn wrestling or how to counter it. You only need look as far as GSP to see what can be achieved by someone who has not practiced wresting as a child.


----------



## JWP

Interesting new phenomona of fighters blaming a lack of a camp for gassing when it was the body shots. It happened in another fight recently but it escapes me

Another interesting one is fighters who get beaten up thinking because they could get takedowns and hang out in guard that they probably could have and should have won

Time to revisit the idea that this is a fight. To much credit goes to top control/5 min rounds. Conor was doing an Anderson on the bottom. Like he said he was NEVER IN ANY DANGER.

Now dont get me wrong. He is not invincible. He will have tough fights v edgar and any good wrestler at 155 imo. But he beat thr shit out of mendes

Time for people like Brad Tavares and Ben 'top control' Askren

Guys like Askren need to realise if people like Conor didnt exist they would be flipping burgers


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Anteries said:


> Rather cleverly the Americans have settled on rules for mixed martial arts which heavily favours wrestlers which is a non-existent sport in Britain and Europe. So one always must factor that into our expectations.


Can't understand that. The most dominant Champion UFC ever had, Anderson Silva, doesn't come from a wrestling background and won against many. Nor Aldo, or Barao, or Pettis, or RDA, or Ronda, or Machida, or Joanna Polishname, or Robbie Lawler, or GSP, or BJ Penn, or Fabricio Werdum, or McGregor... just a few fighters from the top of my head who in a certain moment in time were good enough to get a UFC belt around their waists without a wrestling base.


----------



## Calminian

JWP said:


> Interesting new phenomona of fighters blaming a lack of a camp for gassing when it was the body shots. It happened in another fight recently but it escapes me
> 
> Another interesting one is fighters who get beaten up thinking because they could get takedowns and hang out in guard that they probably could have and should have won
> 
> Time to revisit the idea that this is a fight. To much credit goes to top control/5 min rounds. Conor was doing an Anderson on the bottom. Like he said he was NEVER IN ANY DANGER.
> 
> Now dont get me wrong. He is not invincible. He will have tough fights v edgar and any good wrestler at 155 imo. But he beat thr shit out of mendes
> 
> Time for people like Brad Tavares and Ben 'top control' Askren
> 
> Guys like Askren need to realise if people like Conor didnt exist they would be flipping burgers


Yeah, anyone thinking Mendes was in control and cruising is blinded by bias. Mendes was desperate to get the fight to the ground as McGregor was walking through his punches and pummeling his body and face. It was a horrible mismatch on the feet and only a matter of time before he got KO'd. His only real chance to win was lay n pray, and that's not the Mendes I know. 

Even with Chad on top, something seemed terribly wrong for him. the outcome seemed inevitable, though I'm surprised it only took 30 seconds after getting up in the 2nd.


----------



## oldfan

I've only seen it live. It was an exciting fight. I'll be watching again. I need to see how Mcnugget made dominating the standup look so easy. .......it must be because mendes gassed......he sucks anyway..

















ray02: save us Frankie


----------



## box

For all the "movement" talk, Mcgregor sure eats a lot of damage.


----------



## Life B Ez

oldfan said:


>


Love it. Cross off top 3 guy. Champion coming soon.


----------



## Calminian

box said:


> For all the "movement" talk, Mcgregor sure eats a lot of damage.


Just from Mendes, but Mendes punched Aldo a lot more, even dropped him. Plus none of the punched did any damage, as very few shots landed clean. And let's not forget, this is the #1 guy in the division, with arguably the heaviest hands in the division.


----------



## No_Mercy

I just re-watched the fight and Chad landed numerous clean shots on the feet and smashed him with elbows. BUT it did nothing...miraculously. That and the fact Conor remained composed (talking in his ear) plus methodically sapping Chad's energy with teep kicks to the solar plexus was impressive. We all needed to see how he reacted while facing adversity. 

I also watched his documentary where Jon Kavanagh tried a guillotine from the top position exactly what Chad did. Conor got out of it quickly in the documentary and of course in the fight. I think he should focus a bit more on the jiu jitsu submissions from the guard, wrestling takedowns/sprawls, and he'll be even more formidable. 

The other X factor is how he'd fare in the championship rounds. 

Both had exact records coming into the fight at 17-2. Chad's only losses were against Aldo. That speaks volumes.


----------



## Calminian

No_Mercy said:


> I just re-watched the fight and Chad landed numerous clean shots....


Yeah, I mean, clean but not clean, which is why they did nothing. Conor seemed to be rolling with them. Maybe not quite as impressive as Anderson Silva, but he avoids the clean damaging shot, which I would imagine is pretty frustrating for opponents.


----------



## Rauno

Going through the thread, surprisingly a lot of y'all didn't give credit where it's due. I didn't think it was an early stoppage. Mendes was covering up, doing nothing and Conor was unloading. The fact that Mendes didn't complain, said Conor was better that night and went to congratulate him only solidifies that. Plus Herb Dean knows his shit, if he went on and let the round to end, he'd have saved Mendes.


----------



## mmaswe82

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't know about that. Edgar is a more active fighter than Mendes but is certainly the weaker of the two. Edgar would definitely have to outpoint Conor for 25 minutes because I just don't see him having anything that can hurt Conor. But I see Conor's stand up wearing Edgar out and putting a lot of damage on him


Yea he probably won't be able to knock him out but I could see him do the same thing he did to Swanson. Just beat him up on the ground and punish him so much that Conors standup fighting gets nullified. I also think Frankie is fast enough to avoid the early power before he can take him down.

Aldo vs McGregor could be an epic striking battle where I think it's pretty much 50/50.


----------



## Anteries

Spite said:


> Thats a silly analogy, nobody is forcing non-wrestlers to compete, its up to the individual to learn wrestling or how to counter it. You only need look as far as GSP to see what can be achieved by someone who has not practiced wresting as a child.


I Agree, it is a silly analogy of mine but for a different reason, I made it sound as if it was a conspiracy that wrestling is so Effectivev in MMA. It's a happy accident that wrestling has been part of American sport culture. And true exceptional strikers can excel and overcome this handicap.


----------



## Killz

I'm just gonna say, i have never EVER been as nervous for a fight. EVER. My heart was in my mouth the whole time, man was I relieved when Conor finally got the win.

I gave the first round to Mendes. It was very close but he controlled a good portion of it. McGregor landed the cleaner, more effective shots I felt but the elbow that cut him, and the ground control was the deciding factor I thought. Mendes was easily winning the second until, well, he wasnt.

Before I start on McGregor, Chad Mendes. That guy has absolutely NOTHING to be ashamed about for this fight. He took, what is in no doubt, the toughest fight he could possibly take on 10 days notice. And I'm not nescesseraly talking in terms of skill of his opponent, can you imagine what it is like to be verbally assaulted every day in the lead up to the actual fight, knowing that your employers don't want you to win. Chad went out on his shield after giving Conor his toughest fight yet. I have more respect for him trying to finish the fight and losing, than I would have if he'd lay and pray his way to a decision win. I tip my hat to the guy, he is everything that all fighters should strive to be in my eyes.

In my mind Frankie Edgar doesnt go for that submission and could potentially lay out a decision whilst attacking from guard, that being said, I don't know how a Conor Mcgregor on a full camp aimed at fighting a wrestler looks. To me, there are still wrestler based questions to be answered, but one thing is for sure, if you can't hold him down for the full round, or you can;t take him down in the first place, chances are, you are getting your ass knocked out!

Conor looked a little off to me. He didnt look as sharp, almost slow at times and I dunno, maybe there is something to be said about these injuries he claims he had in camp. Either way, I'm STOKED he won. He showed what it takes to come through 2 pretty tough rounds and still finish a tough opponent.

He was getting hit a little bit too much for my liking, aqain, maybe down to being half a step off, but a guy like Aldo will mess him up if he tags him that much. That being said, I have Conor beating Aldo too.

Really happy with the result, really happy with the fight. WAR MCGREGOR!


----------



## Leed

Killz said:


> I'm just gonna say, i have never EVER been as nervous for a fight. EVER. My heart was in my mouth the whole time, man was I relieved when Conor finally got the win.


I think I felt Mendes punches and elbows more than Conor himself lol.


----------



## SM33

Hell of a win for Conor, Chad wasn't in Championship shape but the only other guy to beat him is Aldo so it's a big achievement.

Chad was asked having fought both men, about Aldo vs Conor, 'I'm just gonna say Jose is a different beast, he's a tough dude.'

I don't think that left straight will land so easy on Jose but... they're having Conor do TUF starting in September, whick IMO is bollocks. Jose can fight Sept/Oct, but they're going to make him wait until at least early next year, he'll have been out for well over a year purely because the UFC wants to market Conor.

Aldo's injury is a 2 month set back maximum, he'll have not fought for over a year because of a huge media tour, Conor doing TUF, and then Conor having to have his own camp after TUF.

I don't like to say it but, I think if Aldo vs McGregor doesn't happen this year, there is some serious favoritism going on.


----------



## Killz

Yeah I find that TUF thing really odd.


----------



## Anteries

For me personally I find there to be an *anomaly* in the assessment that Conor McGregor fought brilliantly.

I don't like watching the fighters I like lose. And I like watching the fighters who I don't like, lose. I only watched Conor's previous fights once or twice.

I'm wondering why I re-watched the fight about 30 times loving Mendes landing that beautiful right hand over and over on a taunting Conor McGregor, and dumping him repeatedly on his arse and holding down. Not to mention hitting Conor repeatedly with elbows and him appealing to the referee like a spoilt child to have the fight stood up with said elbows were coming down.

And as for the end of the fight, Mendes probably knew he had no gas tank left. And he is a very switched on guy who is a team player. I'm not saying anything was said anything was arranged. But who knows what was going on in the back of his mind. He had proved his point big time, he had kicked Conor butt for most of the fight, satisfied his honour, maybe subconsciously he went down a little soft at the end. We will never know, but as a good guy I wonder if deep in his subconscious he knew how much money he would be bringing to everyone by not winning. I'm not talking about anything intentional, like I say subconscious.


----------



## Leed

SM33 said:


> Hell of a win for Conor, Chad wasn't in Championship shape but the only other guy to beat him is Aldo so it's a big achievement.
> 
> Chad was asked having fought both men, about Aldo vs Conor, 'I'm just gonna say Jose is a different beast, he's a tough dude.'
> 
> I don't think that left straight will land so easy on Jose but... they're having Conor do TUF starting in September, whick IMO is bollocks. Jose can fight Sept/Oct, but they're going to make him wait until at least early next year, he'll have been out for well over a year purely because the UFC wants to market Conor.
> 
> Aldo's injury is a 2 month set back maximum, he'll have not fought for over a year because of a huge media tour, Conor doing TUF, and then Conor having to have his own camp after TUF.
> 
> I don't like to say it but, I think if Aldo vs McGregor doesn't happen this year, there is some serious favoritism going on.


At the end of the day though, it's Aldo's own fault. If it's a 2 month set back why should Conor fight in 2 months if he was the one who showed up fight night and if the injury part is true I'm sure Conor needs some time to recover as well + from the fight it self. And maybe it's also the reason why TUF is on, to make everything out of the time while Conor is not fighting.


----------



## Anteries

My heartfelt plea to all guys everywhere, please never wear stuff like this, just don't, you will look like a wannabe boy band member, it will lose you respect and you will look ridiculous. I'm saying this out of kindness.


----------



## Anteries

SM33 said:


> Hell of a win for Conor, Chad wasn't in Championship shape but the only other guy to beat him is Aldo so it's a big achievement.
> 
> Chad was asked having fought both men, about Aldo vs Conor, 'I'm just gonna say Jose is a different beast, he's a tough dude.'
> 
> I don't think that left straight will land so easy on Jose but... they're having Conor do TUF starting in September, whick IMO is bollocks. Jose can fight Sept/Oct, but they're going to make him wait until at least early next year, he'll have been out for well over a year purely because the UFC wants to market Conor.
> 
> Aldo's injury is a 2 month set back maximum, he'll have not fought for over a year because of a huge media tour, Conor doing TUF, and then Conor having to have his own camp after TUF.
> 
> I don't like to say it but, I think if Aldo vs McGregor doesn't happen this year, there is some serious favoritism going on.


I disagree, I think it's great news he's doing the ultimate fighter, that is going to be some entertaining TV. I don't want the Conor train to end too soon by the mishap of losing a championship fight.


----------



## Danm2501

SM33 said:


> Hell of a win for Conor, *Chad wasn't in Championship shape* but the only other guy to beat him is Aldo so it's a big achievement.


Chad was in perfectly good shape. He didn't gas, he got kicked in the stomach 15 times. No matter how good your gas tank is, getting brutalised to the body like Mendes was is going to take that gas tank away.



SM33 said:


> I don't like to say it but, I think if Aldo vs McGregor doesn't happen this year, there is some serious favoritism going on.


Huh? The fight should have already happened this year, but Jose decided he didn't fancy it. If it doesn't happen this year, it's on Jose, not due to favouritism. The fight was set up, Conor showed up, Jose didn't. If Jose has to sit on the sidelines until Conor is ready, then that's what he'll have to do. It's tough. If you don't show up for a fight as big as this, with so much promotion behind it, you have no say in what happens next.


----------



## SM33

I didn't say he wasn't in good shape, I said he wasn't in _Championship_ shape. There is a difference.

And it's not Aldo's fault if the fight doesn't happen this year, they could chose to do the fight instead of TUF. Personally I've seen enough of Conor on screen to last me a lifetime, weeks and weeks of him spewing shit while Faber laughs it off does not interest me at all.

Handy bit of info, when news broke of Aldo's injury, Conor was given the option to either take a fight against whoever, or train an extra 7 weeks and still fight Aldo. I don't have the link but either Dana or Conor said this.

Aldo's injury is nowhere near reason enough for the fight to wait until next year. He should call Conor out for doing TUF instead of fighting him, if the tables were turned all we'd hear from Conor is how Aldo is scared, running from Conor by doing TUF.


----------



## Danm2501

Why would Conor or the UFC want to delay the biggest fight of the year even more? Conor was battered enough, and sick enough of the media obligations, there's no way he should have accepted another delay. Conor signs his contract to fight, and he shows up. Aldo could have cost the UFC millions. All the Irish fans that had booked hotels, flights, and tickets to watch Conor would have been pissed, he was never going to accept a 7 week delay.

Conor is carrying injuries, he's just had a massive fight camp and ridiculous media tour. Doing TUF gives him time to recover, help the UFC by building TUF's ratings, and avoid having to go straight back into a worldwide media tour. He can spend a few weeks in Vegas with his team and his family, fewer media obligations, no pressure to be preparing for a fight, and have some time off. Jose can sit on the sidelines, and be happy about it. If he wanted to fight Conor that bad, he'd have showed up at the weekend.


----------



## SM33

Bruised/broken ribs is a legit enough reason to pull out of 'the biggest fight of the year' in two weeks time, hurts to breathe let alone anything else.

Aldo had to listen to Conor's shit for months so he is not fighting this clown at 50% for $4m, Dana or any other reason.

Not sure about you but I don't follow TUF, I watch fights, but I guess the longer Conor gets to keep that 2nd place strap, the better...:sarcastic12:


----------



## Anteries

What! Conor McGregor and Uriah Faber coaches for The Ultimate Fighter? What's going on, that makes no sense why is Aldo not the opposing coach? Arguably Mendes, is a superior fighter to Faber based on results. What does this all mean. I'm only hoping that this can happen after the Aldo fight. Otherwise don't they risk killing the golden goose McGregor. Faber is a good guy but he's more of a surf dude in terms of banter. The whole thing sounds wrong and awful.


----------



## MK.

Danm2501 said:


> Why would Conor or the UFC want to delay the biggest fight of the year even more? Conor was battered enough, and sick enough of the media obligations, there's no way he should have accepted another delay. Conor signs his contract to fight, and he shows up. Aldo could have cost the UFC millions. All the Irish fans that had booked hotels, flights, and tickets to watch Conor would have been pissed, he was never going to accept a 7 week delay.
> 
> Conor is carrying injuries, he's just had a massive fight camp and ridiculous media tour. Doing TUF gives him time to recover, help the UFC by building TUF's ratings, and avoid having to go straight back into a worldwide media tour. He can spend a few weeks in Vegas with his team and his family, fewer media obligations, no pressure to be preparing for a fight, and have some time off. Jose can sit on the sidelines, and be happy about it. If he wanted to fight Conor that bad, he'd have showed up at the weekend.


This guy gets it.

@ SM33: No its not, since there's evidence that he bitched out the fight on a fake reason. Plus big lol at saying that UFC are giving Conor TUF duty so he can keep the belt longer.

This is in favor of Aldo, cause he is the one who didn't put his belt on the line, Conor showed up, the ***** didn't.


----------



## John8204

Anteries said:


> What! Conor McGregor and Uriah Faber coaches for The Ultimate Fighter? *What's going on, that makes no sense why is Aldo not the opposing coach?* Arguably Mendes, is a superior fighter to Faber based on results. What does this all mean. *I'm only hoping that this can happen after the Aldo fight. Otherwise don't they risk killing the golden goose McGregor.* Faber is a good guy but he's more of a surf dude in terms of banter. The whole thing sounds wrong and awful.


Because they don't think Aldo would show up for a scheduled fight.

Faber and McGregor are not going to fight, this was obviously supposed to be McGregor and Mendes and the finale would have been in Dublin. But now things have changed they are basically going to let McGregor heal up, he'll coach his guys likely go into training camp and he'll fight Aldo sometime in Fall, in Vegas. And if Aldo doesn't show up for that fight, he'll likely be stripped of the title and Frankie Edgar will fight McGregor after his camp. They did the same thing with Hughes and GSP during a TUF season.



> If not, don't worry. The detectives at Reddit.com's MMA subreddit, /r/MMA, already transcribed this one. Here's what McGregor says:
> 
> "You're a legend for taking this fight....He's a juice-head p---y."


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...or-says-to-chad-mendes-after-knocking-him-out

Nova Unao hasn't been exposed as a dirty camp _yet_, but more and more guys are throwing shade at them.


----------



## Killz

John8204 said:


> Because they don't think Aldo would show up for a scheduled fight.
> 
> Faber and McGregor are not going to fight, this was obviously supposed to be McGregor and Mendes and the finale would have been in Dublin. But now things have changed they are basically going to let McGregor heal up, he'll coach his guys likely go into training camp and he'll fight Aldo sometime in Fall, in Vegas. And if Aldo doesn't show up for that fight, he'll likely be stripped of the title and Frankie Edgar will fight McGregor after his camp. They did the same thing with Hughes and GSP during a TUF season.
> 
> 
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...or-says-to-chad-mendes-after-knocking-him-out
> 
> Nova Unao hasn't been exposed as a dirty camp _yet_, but more and more guys are throwing shade at them.


It's one thing saying stuff like that in the media and interviews, but to say it to another professional fighter when you think nobody else can hear. Makes me think of aldo in a dodgy light even more.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Conor McGregor get's so hilarious ready into, it's insane.

This season is having one inspirational US fighter training US fighters, and one inspirational EU fighter training EU fighters. Conor is a major draw the the fans will want to tune in. Conor would likely be out for a while after this fight anyways and they'll want to rebuild the title fight too so it's just filled that people will want to see.


----------



## Spite

Anteries said:


>


That cracked me up


----------



## Calminian

Anteries said:


> For me personally I find there to be an *anomaly* in the assessment that Conor McGregor fought brilliantly.
> 
> I don't like watching the fighters I like lose. And I like watching the fighters who I don't like, lose. I only watched Conor's previous fights once or twice.
> 
> I'm wondering why I re-watched the fight about 30 times loving Mendes landing that beautiful right hand over and over on a taunting Conor McGregor, and dumping him repeatedly on his arse and holding down. Not to mention hitting Conor repeatedly with elbows and him appealing to the referee like a spoilt child to have the fight stood up with said elbows were coming down.
> 
> And as for the end of the fight, Mendes probably knew he had no gas tank left. And he is a very switched on guy who is a team player. I'm not saying anything was said anything was arranged. But who knows what was going on in the back of his mind. He had proved his point big time, he had kicked Conor butt for most of the fight, satisfied his honour, maybe subconsciously he went down a little soft at the end. We will never know, but as a good guy I wonder if deep in his subconscious he knew how much money he would be bringing to everyone by not winning. I'm not talking about anything intentional, like I say subconscious.


It's just bias taking over and blinding you. Conor's pressure is so intense, Mendes had to resort to a pace he couldn't sustain. Anyone who's spared or fought with someone better than them has experience this. The better fighter is able to conserve energy and sustain his attack. Weaker fighter has to throw in everything he's got to keep up. 

And Mendes' gas tank is fine. He's a beast. He was just kicked in the stomach a dozen times. 

If you want to say Conor didn't fight his best fight, I could agree. But to say you were more impressed with Chad than Conor is just bias. Mendes was done, and Conor was getting stronger.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Conor's performance was incredible, not perfect but under the circumstances certainly of the highest level. No serious, seasoned fan of MMA can doubt his capabilities after that.

I can't wait for him to fight Aldo, other than that Frankie is the only interesting fight for him, if he can win both of those I'd say 155 beckons sooner than anticipated.


----------



## oordeel

Watched this fight twice, there are so many things going on. This was by far the best card I've seen in a long time, if not ever. All fights were worth watching!

Very impressed with conor, he fights in a way a that is very inspirational for a fighter :thumbsup:


----------



## SM33

MK. said:


> This guy gets it.
> 
> @ SM33: No its not, since there's evidence that he bitched out the fight on a fake reason. Plus big lol at saying that UFC are giving Conor TUF duty so he can keep the belt longer.
> 
> This is in favor of Aldo, cause he is the one who didn't put his belt on the line, Conor showed up, the ***** didn't.



Fake reason?? Which is??

Don't think I've ever seen a fighter get so much shit for being injured, and it shows how fickle and impressionable MMA fans can be.

Forget the fact he's in my sig, you're talking about Jose Aldo here. Have any of you even followed his career?!? Where's the respect? Sure he's had injuries and had to pull out of fights, but when he fights, he wins, and he's fought nothing but the best to date.

It's all good Dana having Aldo as #1 on his website, then putting on a worldwide media tour to promote his opponent, Aldo will tolerate that because all he cares about is the W, and after all that he's not going to risk losing due to injury.

You've all got wool over your eyes, Conor does another classic, 'I got worse injuries than bruised ribs but I still show up', but he won't specify... Conor has made a big impression and wants people to hate Aldo, I think MMA purists would be stupid to be sucked into that.


----------



## Soojooko

Anteries said:


> For me personally I find there to be an *anomaly* in the assessment that Conor McGregor fought brilliantly.
> 
> I don't like watching the fighters I like lose. And I like watching the fighters who I don't like, lose. I only watched Conor's previous fights once or twice.
> 
> I'm wondering why I re-watched the fight about 30 times loving Mendes landing that beautiful right hand over and over on a taunting Conor McGregor, and dumping him repeatedly on his arse and holding down. Not to mention hitting Conor repeatedly with elbows and him appealing to the referee like a spoilt child to have the fight stood up with said elbows were coming down.
> 
> And as for the end of the fight, Mendes probably knew he had no gas tank left. And he is a very switched on guy who is a team player. I'm not saying anything was said anything was arranged. But who knows what was going on in the back of his mind. He had proved his point big time, he had kicked Conor butt for most of the fight, satisfied his honour, maybe subconsciously he went down a little soft at the end. We will never know, but as a good guy I wonder if deep in his subconscious he knew how much money he would be bringing to everyone by not winning. I'm not talking about anything intentional, like I say subconscious.


:laugh:

This dude cracks me up. Please, tell us more...


----------



## SM33

Soojooko said:


> :laugh:
> 
> This dude cracks me up. Please, tell us more...


Yeah you can't diss the win, it's awesome.

I'm a Conor fan I just don't like the turn that his(UFC's) promotion is taking at Aldo's expense. I wouldn't care if I never heard another word from Conor's mouth, and just watched his fights.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

SM33 said:


> Yeah you can't diss the win, it's awesome.
> 
> I'm a Conor fan I just don't like the turn that his(UFC's) promotion is taking at Aldo's expense. I wouldn't care if I never heard another word from Conor's mouth, and just watched his fights.


Yeah, I can't disagree with this.

I don't want to take anything away from Conor because he proved beyond any doubt he has all the capabilities to be champion, but all the hype stuff has really taken alot of people off on a magic carpet ride to the point where you see usually excellent and well written posters become borderline abusive.


----------



## Soojooko

Trouble is, they are about to go on that ridiculous promotional push *again* for the Aldo fight. I really feel for Aldo. To have to listen to all that shit for months, only to not earn anything from it and be told to do it again. Thats some painful shit.


----------



## John8204

Soojooko said:


> *Trouble is, they are about to go on that ridiculous promotional push *again* for the Aldo fight.* I really feel for Aldo. To have to listen to all that shit for months, only to not earn anything from it and be told to do it again. Thats some painful shit.


Apparently they were paid for that, Mcgregor talked about the checks he got for doing that stuff.

I think this is just more circumstantial evidence that Aldo is doping. The guy never does promotion...and that's how they get guys like Overeem. So maybe he promotes "clean" and decides he doesn't want to lose his title and takes the spinning kick on purpose. If the rib is bruised and not broken it's one of those injuries you expect someone to show up for a major fight for.

If you don't think you can pass the drug test, postpone the UFC can suspect (which I think they do) but they will never call a champion out publicly for being dirty. 

I respect Aldo and will give him the benefit of the doubt. He's still the best p4p fighter in the world but it isn't the injury pullouts that's hurting his legacy now. But the UFC needs to go in and test Nova Unao every month for the next year just to clear Barao and Aldo.


----------



## SM33

John8204 said:


> Apparently they were paid for that, Mcgregor talked about the checks he got for doing that stuff.
> 
> I think this is just more circumstantial evidence that Aldo is doping. The guy never does promotion...and that's how they get guys like Overeem. So maybe he promotes "clean" and decides he doesn't want to lose his title and takes the spinning kick on purpose. If the rib is bruised and not broken it's one of those injuries you expect someone to show up for a major fight for.
> 
> If you don't think you can pass the drug test, postpone the UFC can suspect (which I think they do) but they will never call a champion out publicly for being dirty.
> 
> I respect Aldo and will give him the benefit of the doubt. He's still the best p4p fighter in the world but it isn't the injury pullouts that's hurting his legacy now. But the UFC needs to go in and test Nova Unao every month for the next year just to clear Barao and Aldo.


:sarcastic12:


----------



## John8204

SM33 said:


> :sarcastic12:


Don't be a dick.

I like Aldo, always have. But you don't avoid a drug test it looks bad especially when people are making accusations against you.


----------



## Killz

Not sure if this has already been posted but according to Brendan schaub (on the fight companion podcast) mcregor fought mendes with some serious knee injuries, apparently a torn mcl which requires surgery.


----------



## SM33

John8204 said:


> Don't be a dick.
> 
> I like Aldo, always have. But you don't avoid a drug test it looks bad especially when people are making accusations against you.


Old news but he passed the test.


----------



## Killz

SM33 said:


> Old news but he passed the test.


He passed the SECOND test :thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy

Unconfirmed but Jan. 2, 2016 is tentatively on hold for a VEGAS SHOWDOWN!


----------



## Life B Ez

No_Mercy said:


> Unconfirmed but Jan. 2, 2016 is tentatively on hold for a VEGAS SHOWDOWN!


I will be in Vegas.


----------



## No_Mercy

Life B Ez said:


> I will be in Vegas.


No way! Hit up Zuffa for media accreditation and snap some front side photos!


----------



## Trix

No_Mercy said:


> Unconfirmed but Jan. 2, 2016 is tentatively on hold for a VEGAS SHOWDOWN!


Aye!

Here's a source.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...likely-to-be-held-in-las-vegas-on-january-2nd


----------



## Anteries

Danm2501 said:


> Chad was in perfectly good shape. He didn't gas, he got kicked in the stomach 15 times. No matter how good your gas tank is, getting brutalised to the body like Mendes was is going to take that gas tank away.



I'm not so sure, Chad did take a lot of body shots, but in my experience is no clear formula which states body shots deplete cardiovascular health. It is a very real phenomenon, it's an awful sickening feeling of being hit to the body and being somewhat winded can make one's breathing laboured. But body shots don't erase haemoglobin flowing in your blood, nor do they damage the heart.

Also Chad was on a hunting vacation when he got the call, how many hunters have you seen with rifles running after the quarry. Hunters sit around drinking beer with their friends.

It seems a bit odd that being "brutalised" to the body didn't seem to affect his ability to hit successful power takedowns or elbow Conor repeatedly in the face. However there is no doubt that he did gas heavily.


----------



## box

Half a year until they fight? Sigh


----------



## John8204

box said:


> Half a year until they fight? Sigh


Setting up Conor to be on pace for UFC 200


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

Anteries said:


> I'm not so sure, Chad did take a lot of body shots, but in my experience is no clear formula which states body shots deplete cardiovascular health. It is a very real phenomenon, it's an awful sickening feeling of being hit to the body and being somewhat winded can make one's breathing laboured. But body shots don't erase haemoglobin flowing in your blood, nor do they damage the heart.
> 
> Also Chad was on a hunting vacation when he got the call, how many hunters have you seen with rifles running after the quarry. Hunters sit around drinking beer with their friends.
> 
> It seems a bit odd that being "brutalised" to the body didn't seem to affect his ability to hit successful power takedowns or elbow Conor repeatedly in the face. However there is no doubt that he did gas heavily.


Mendes was also fresh off a tough mudder contest in the lead up to the McGregor fight.

It wasn't just the body shots, but Mendes - like of all of McGregor's opponents - let the emotion and spectacle get to him. He adrenaline dumped.

His entrance reminded me of Brocks when he walked out for the Velasquez fight (minus the cop shove). All pumped up and too high off the energy.

He wasn't as strong as McGregor mentally or physically and he was beaten fair and square.


----------



## ReptilianSlayer

SM33 said:


> Fake reason?? Which is??
> 
> Don't think I've ever seen a fighter get so much shit for being injured, and it shows how fickle and impressionable MMA fans can be.
> 
> Forget the fact he's in my sig, you're talking about Jose Aldo here. Have any of you even followed his career?!? Where's the respect? Sure he's had injuries and had to pull out of fights, but when he fights, he wins, and he's fought nothing but the best to date.
> 
> It's all good Dana having Aldo as #1 on his website, then putting on a worldwide media tour to promote his opponent, Aldo will tolerate that because all he cares about is the W, and after all that he's not going to risk losing due to injury.
> 
> You've all got wool over your eyes, Conor does another classic, 'I got worse injuries than bruised ribs but I still show up', but he won't specify... Conor has made a big impression and wants people to hate Aldo, I think MMA purists would be stupid to be sucked into that.


Your boy Aldo is going to get popped for roids very soon with all of the random drug tests the UFC are enforcing. Either that or he'll pull a GSP and retire before he ever gets caught.


----------



## Voiceless

I wonder, as McGregor told that he had much worse injuries than Aldo's bruised rib - does that mean that he didn't train smart and got injured¿




Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Don't get me started with "generalization", Americans, 'cause I am Brazilian, so I surely come from a favela, I am automatically a fanboy of any countryman fighter regardless of how scum they can be, love to see bad refereeing and judging beneficiating Brazilians in Brazil and off course I fully support steroid abusers. :thumb02:


Don't forget how Brazilians tend to stick their fists into people's faces!



> I never looked to any of their shorts. Actually I never noted any fighter short at all in the whole event. :dunno:


I know you don't see with your eyes but with your brain, but you're a little pervert for seeing fighters without shorts!



The Lone Wolf said:


> Such as. . . ?


- No 12-6 ellbows (= adequate damaging defense against double&single leg attempts against the fence taken away; adequate damaging defense against lay and pray from fighter with guard taken away)
- No strikes to the back of the head (= adequate damaging defense against double&single leg attempts taken away) 
- No kicks and knees to the head of a grounded opponent (= adequate damaging defense against double&single leg attempts taken away)
- Not even upkicks to a "grounded" opponent when you're on your back (= adequate damaging defense from botton position fighter taken away)
- No heel kicks to the kidneys from guard position (= adequate damaging defense from botton position fighter taken away)
- Heavy scoring for take downs over actual damage inducing striking, even if it's rather drag downs and not damage inducing slams
- Heavy scoring for top position, even if only laying in guard while the bottom fighter does actual damage or at least submission threats



Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Can't understand that. The most dominant Champion UFC ever had, Anderson Silva, doesn't come from a wrestling background and won against many. Nor Aldo, or Barao, or Pettis, or RDA, or Ronda, or Machida, or Joanna Polishname, or Robbie Lawler, or GSP, or BJ Penn, or Fabricio Werdum, or McGregor... just a few fighters from the top of my head who in a certain moment in time were good enough to get a UFC belt around their waists without a wrestling base.


Yes, but these are exceptional fighters that where able to defy the odds of the rule set. Usually MMA unified rules favor wrestle based fighters. Change those rules I mentioned above and a lot of wrestle favorism would be taken away and it would be a more level and much fairer playing field.


----------



## No_Mercy

This is actually illegal now?... "No heel kicks to the kidneys from guard position (= adequate damaging defense from botton position fighter taken away)." Where was I when they implemented this. I thought it was only upkicks.

Bottom line though it won't do enough damage in the short term to get the fighter off ya other than being a nuisance. 

I like his 12-6 elbows from the bottom he was landing on Mendes' head...hahaha.


----------



## Joabbuac

Is the 12-6 rule meaning 12 to 6 in relation to your own body or... ya no, the earth itself. 

I always wondered that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Joabbuac said:


> Is the 12-6 rule meaning 12 to 6 in relation to your own body or... ya no, the earth itself.
> 
> I always wondered that.


Sky to ground, so in relation to the earth. What Conor was doing was completely okay.


----------



## Voiceless

No_Mercy said:


> This is actually illegal now?... "No heel kicks to the kidneys from guard position (= adequate damaging defense from botton position fighter taken away)." Where was I when they implemented this. I thought it was only upkicks.


Fouls
http://www.ufc.com/discover/sport/rules-and-regulations#15
xii: Kicking to the kidney with a heel



> Bottom line though it won't do enough damage in the short term to get the fighter off ya other than being a nuisance.


It does damage and it induces pain and thereby it can create oppenings for follow up techniques. In particular fighting on the ground is not always about immediate damage but a lot about subtleties - you want your opponent to get distracted so he won't recognise what next step you've planned. So taking it away is taking away one more weapon against wrestlers.



> I like his 12-6 elbows from the bottom he was landing on Mendes' head...hahaha.


And Mendes immediately had to react, because they do damage.



Joabbuac said:


> Is the 12-6 rule meaning 12 to 6 in relation to your own body or... ya no, the earth itself.
> 
> I always wondered that.


Refs interpret it differently, but it only makes sense in relation to your own body, because it's about the type of movement (spiking the tip of your elbow into your opponent in a 90° angle).

I understand that it should not be allowed targeting the face of your opponent as the tip of your elbow could do severe and permanent damage to the eyes, but other than that it should be allowed.


----------



## DonRifle

Werent those elbows like -9 to 3 elbows, ain't that why herb let them go?


----------



## Leed

DonRifle said:


> Werent those elbows like -9 to 3 elbows, ain't that why herb let them go?


Kinda but also since its to the top of the head it's not that bad as the face.


----------



## Voiceless

DonRifle said:


> Werent those elbows like -9 to 3 elbows, ain't that why herb let them go?


They came from all different kinds of angles, I remember some being 12-6, but most others weren't so that's probably why he let them go, not interrupting the fighting after a single 12-6 here and there that slipped in between.


----------



## DonRifle

I would have thought it was physically impossible to do a 12 to 6 elbow from the bottom. i still think it in fact!


----------



## No_Mercy

There should be up kicks against the opponent when he/she has top position. What else can you do when somebody decides to ride it out. Heel kicks to the kidney is a strange one to ban considering the person in top position is reigning down elbows.

I agree with the ban on head stomps, soccer kicks, and knees to the head on the ground though.


----------

